# Pauline Hanson: Her Resurrection



## noco (11 July 2016)

After a Topsy turvy political career, Pauline is back stronger than ever and the lefties have gone into a frenzy because she is saying what a hell of lot of people are thinking.

We are all Australians irrespective of colour or creed.

Jennifer Oriel sums up the Human rights saga extremely well.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...l/news-story/9ce98a34c5c3cbfc3f20665975cc57f8

*Hanson represents a form of prejudice no more extreme than that defended by the minority Left. She advocates fewer rights for minority groups while the Left prosecutes superior rights for them. Hanson and the minority Left represent the polar opposites of a corrosive politics whose resolution lies in the full restoration of equality under law.

Formal equality should replace discrimination legislation. The list of protected attributes should be reduced to two: people with disabilities and primary carers for the disabled, the young and the elderly. The welfare net should be generous enough to prepare people mired in poverty for gainful employment.

State-made minorities, women included, need to become mature members of liberal democracy by cultivating independence from the state and genuine equality with fellow citizens. The Trumps and Hansons will set forth and multiply as long as minority groups demand special rights and superior privileges under Western law. Equality or backlash. It’s our choice.

*


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2016)

noco said:


> State-made minorities, women included, need to become mature members of liberal democracy by cultivating independence from the state and genuine equality with fellow citizens. The Trumps and Hansons will set forth and multiply as long as minority groups demand special rights and superior privileges under Western law. Equality or backlash. It’s our choice.
> 
> [/B]




So women are a minority group now ?

50% of the population at last count

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/australia/population-female-percent-of-total-wb-data.html


----------



## noco (11 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> So women are a minority group now ?
> 
> 50% of the population at last count
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/australia/population-female-percent-of-total-wb-data.html




I think you may have  misinterpreted the context of that statement...The way I see it, it mentions minority groups but does not in fact refer to women as minority groups.....

It states, "MINORITY GROUPS, INCLUDING WOMEN"....It is just the way it has been written....Others may have a different view to both of us.


----------



## noco (12 July 2016)

The knives are well and truly out for Pauline from all sides of politics.

What do they have to fear from her?

FFS, she received 11% of the vote which I think is higher than the Greens......This is a democratic country and she received those votes in a fair manner.....



http://www.couriermail.com.au/rende...s/news-story/625c29ba2e89f092b242401ec9f2e240

*Last week, one website wheeled out one of “them” to talk about why they voted for Hanson as if it were a freakish real life story. Another attempted to dismiss her party as being dominated by “angry men”. Sadly, popular mood dictates that such a coupling will immediately raise eyebrows, spark outrage and discredit a party; “angry men” aren’t as equal as others, either.

The witch-hunt is relentless. Shockingly, it seems we are only willing to respect women who fit a certain mould, hold particular views, and express themselves to a sanctioned format.

Australian citizens voted, Pauline Hanson legitimately won seats and looks set to be a powerful force in the new senate. In our treasured democratic society — which ensures independent judiciary, diversity of opinion and outspoken debate — it is utterly disrespectful to continue to condemn, depreciate and mock her. We can’t only believe in democracy when we get our own way.*


----------



## noco (12 July 2016)

The Human Rights Commission seems to go extremes and the reason Pauline Hanson is speaking for what a lot of voters have been thinking for a long time.

People are fed up with these "DO GOODERS"  from the Greens and the left side of politics from both major parties.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/fed...n/news-story/a1b94d9d30d480aece0b7ea4ef7aca9e


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2016)

noco said:


> The Human Rights Commission seems to go extremes and the reason Pauline Hanson is speaking for what a lot of voters have been thinking for a long time.
> 
> People are fed up with these "DO GOODERS"  from the Greens and the left side of politics from both major parties.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/fed...n/news-story/a1b94d9d30d480aece0b7ea4ef7aca9e





If you watched QANDA last night you may have seen my palm coming from the left side of the screen as I attempted to pinch the ear of Vanessa Van Badham and her big mouth of STFU.... you may well have heard my voice in the still of the night immortalising those three words FFS!  If Steve Price hadn't called her out for hysteria it could have got ugly. It started out with a gay man looking to link freedom of poor taste with the death of women, like his sister,  at the hands of Eddie McGuire (it's his fault and Sam Newman's that domestic violence exists); all hetro men for that matter are pigs and should be muted.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/20...ccuses-female-panelist-of-getting-hysterical/

I have a site that is just right for you and other budding Arthur Caldwells, Noco.   It's all about the danger of organised brain washing of the susceptible & gullible to be "change agents" for the vested interests of societal anarchists and selfish fringe dwellers. It was once called Adamvstheman.com, but the network shut it down for fear of the FEC and also police objecting o flash mobs. It's rebooted as even more Abottesque at this site 

http://americasurvival.org/#axzz4E8txlNrb     can't say I agree with the mantra that woman are basically baby incubators and therefore should go through unwanted pregnancies .... too paternalistic for my juices. Enjoy


----------



## Ijustnewit (12 July 2016)

And as I expected the ABC is using our tax payer funds to attack Hanson already .

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-...f-party-policies-lifted-from-internet/7587652


Suck it up ABC and your do gooder followers , she was elected fair and square.


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2016)

Ijustnewit said:


> And as I expected the ABC is using our tax payer funds to attack Hanson already .
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-...f-party-policies-lifted-from-internet/7587652
> 
> ...




Yep... And what these turds don't realize is "they" are part of the reason people are voting ant-establishment.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2016)

wayneL said:


> Yep... And what these turds don't realize is "they" are part of the reason people are voting ant-establishment.




Rise of the Bogans !

Rednecks... oops sorry redheads rule ok ?


----------



## Ijustnewit (12 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Rise of the Bogans !
> 
> Rednecks... oops sorry redheads rule ok ?




The more our citizens have decisions and the movement of people in this world pushed down throat by the UN and the like it will give rise to Hanson like parties. See Europe for any further explanation.


----------



## basilio (12 July 2016)

Some interesting different responses to One Nations' return to Senate.


> *
> Pauline Hanson takes centre stage again but this time we should listen not lampoon*
> Margo Kingston
> 
> ...




https://www.theguardian.com/austral...in-but-this-time-we-should-listen-not-lampoon


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2016)

Ijustnewit said:


> The more our citizens have decisions and the movement of people in this world pushed down throat by the UN and the like it will give rise to Hanson like parties. See Europe for any further explanation.




Yes, I think that is a fair point.

I agree with some things Hanson says, e.g. about Halal and globalisation, I just think that we need a more considered and intellectual approach to making these arguments instead of obvious redneck populists like Hanson and her mob complaining but not offering real solutions.


----------



## noco (12 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, I think that is a fair point.
> 
> I agree with some things Hanson says, e.g. about Halal and globalisation, I just think that we need a more considered and intellectual approach to making these arguments instead of obvious redneck populists like Hanson and her mob complaining but not offering real solutions.




She is a talking point and that is where you start......And boy aren't people talking...She will gather speed and support as she goes.

'RED NECK LIKE HANSON"????......You seem to forget she has been dabbling in politics for 18 years.

She took 6 seats from Labor and 5 seats from the Liberals in the Queensland elections in the year 2000.


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Rise of the Bogans !
> 
> Rednecks... oops sorry redheads rule ok ?




I have a flanny somewhere ... it's one I wore to the Housos stage show.

I must admit it is disappointing the ABC have been slow to realise the source material for Pauline's party .... we all knew it years ago.


----------



## luutzu (12 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, I think that is a fair point.
> 
> I agree with some things Hanson says, e.g. about Halal and globalisation, I just think that we need a more considered and intellectual approach to making these arguments instead of obvious redneck populists like Hanson and her mob complaining but not offering real solutions.




Might be a good thing since real solutions require revolutionary changes to current ways of the world. Revolutionary changes from Hanson's right won't work out well for a lot of people. 

Let's hope our Leadership recognise the need for change and steer us towards it. OK scrap that. Let's hope some other similarly-organised country fail and collapse so our Masters are scared enough to start giving us bigger crumbs... OK. forget that too. 

Dam, we may live in really interesting times.


----------



## qldfrog (12 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> Might be a good thing since real solutions require revolutionary changes to current ways of the world. Revolutionary changes from Hanson's right won't work out well for a lot of people.
> 
> Let's hope our Leadership recognise the need for change and steer us towards it. OK scrap that. Let's hope some other similarly-organised country fail and collapse so our Masters are scared enough to start giving us bigger crumbs... OK. forget that too.
> 
> Dam, we may live in really interesting times.



While not exactly on the same side as Luutzu, I believe many sensible people would agree as i do with the above.
Hanson, Trump, Brexit; Same same; Central banks can not put people (aka the governments) into increasing debt to profit only a few and expect the populace to be quiet.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> While not exactly on the same side as Luutzu, I believe many sensible people would agree as i do with the above.
> Hanson, Trump, Brexit; Same same; Central banks can not put people (aka the governments) into increasing debt to profit only a few and expect the populace to be quiet.




Considering your background, time for another Revolution ?

Off with their heads !


----------



## qldfrog (12 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Considering your background, time for another Revolution ?
> 
> Off with their heads !




Actually I believe it is; but the populace is just happy to watch the bachelor, do instagrams and facebooks entries on their latest suhi meal while seeing no issue with taking 25y loans for buying substandard flats which could not be used as public housing in europe due to poor insulation..
No rolling heads in Australia i am afraid...
And the royalty of our time is not even bothering living among the plebe, we would need to go to Monaco,  London, Wall street and Paris posh areass to find guillotine feed....So the revolution if any will be by a crazy dictator a la Trump.


----------



## Logique (12 July 2016)

I hope Pauline supports the greyhound racing industry.

There's no 'wastage' in thoroughbred horse racing is there! 

ATC, don't you understand that you're next?  You'll wish you'd supported the greyhounds when you had the chance.


----------



## luutzu (12 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> While not exactly on the same side as Luutzu, I believe many sensible people would agree as i do with the above.
> Hanson, Trump, Brexit; Same same; Central banks can not put people (aka the governments) into increasing debt to profit only a few and expect the populace to be quiet.




Aren't we both on the side of the people, brother?


----------



## luutzu (12 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> Actually I believe it is; but the populace is just happy to watch the bachelor, do instagrams and facebooks entries on their latest suhi meal while seeing no issue with taking 25y loans for buying substandard flats which could not be used as public housing in europe due to poor insulation..
> No rolling heads in Australia i am afraid...
> And the royalty of our time is not even bothering living among the plebe, we would need to go to Monaco,  London, Wall street and Paris posh areass to find guillotine feed....So the revolution if any will be by a crazy dictator a la Trump.




And they're not making electricity cheaper or internet faster too. Wait til the power is switched off. Just asking for it.

It also just occur to me that if you're rich and travel frequently enough, you could do a lot of your shopping without paying duty on it. All these time I thought it's only possible at Duty-Free shop at the airport, but apparently you can buy them at any above average shop, fill out a form and get your tax back.  

I did it too, so ahem.


----------



## qldfrog (13 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> Aren't we both on the side of the people, brother?




We are, but "people" for you has  a more universal view than mine as i tend to favor citizen (nation) first, and the way to do it is something we have major disagreements with; but the aim is one indeed


----------



## qldfrog (13 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> And they're not making electricity cheaper or internet faster too. Wait til the power is switched off. Just asking for it.
> 
> It also just occur to me that if you're rich and travel frequently enough, you could do a lot of your shopping without paying duty on it. All these time I thought it's only possible at Duty-Free shop at the airport, but apparently you can buy them at any above average shop, fill out a form and get your tax back.
> 
> I did it too, so ahem.



yes but insignificant on the scale of things..yet i agree I have not paid tax on any spirit I have at home ( I do not consume much so my duty free allowance are plenty enough); 
Not sure Pauline success is linked to duty free in any way
But it will be linked to the Steve Price storm in a tea cup news, the fact that there is clearly a discrimination against white hetero male: 
in my FB today:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1326523020709846&set=a.901578249870994.1073741826.100000564828167&type=3
Can I do the same and do a : "2 women, same age" without being cruxified?
http://i.imgur.com/FlKQNIc.png?fb
I would bet not.And "positive discrimination" (need some nerve to even create that term), subjective or not is here.This is what Pauline is about in my opinion, that and the real state of the economy.


----------



## noco (13 July 2016)

Pauline Hanson will be on QandA Monday July 18....She certainly has got gutz to front up to the biased Tony Jones who will no doubt have some stacked audience loaded questions....But I am sure she will handle the likes of Tony Jones and Larissa Walters from the Greens.....Pauline has bitten in to the Greens vote so I am guessing the Greens will be full of venom....The Greens have lost 3 senate seats thanks to Pauline.

I believe Pauline will gain momentum over the next few years particularly in the next Queensland state elections. 


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...a/news-story/4536293c714fb1f8960961bad594319c

*ONE Nation voters have defended their support for Pauline Hanson, claiming she is a voice of reason, with one even likening her to Nelson Mandela.

The Courier-Mail spoke with many One Nation supporters in the electorates of Wide Bay and Hinkler, where almost one in five people voted for Ms Hanson.

Lindsay McDermott, a 69-year-old retiree from Maryborough, said he *believed Ms Hanson had the courage to speak up on “real issues”.

“She cares about the issues most Australians have,” he said. “She can be outspoken, but she calls it as she sees it.

“They tried to put her in jail like Nelson Mandela but she came back and came back stronger.”

He said he didn’t agree with all Ms Hanson’s views, especially on “some of her racist comments”, but she would hold the major parties accountable.

*


----------



## Tisme (13 July 2016)

noco said:


> Pauline Hanson will be on QandA Monday July 18....




Any chance we can lobby ABC to get Van Badham on the same ticket? I'd like to see our resident curmudgeon Pauline defending her rights to be a self made woman without abusing the gender card.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2016)

noco said:


> Pauline Hanson will be on QandA Monday July 18....She certainly has got gutz to front up to the biased Tony Jones who will no doubt have some stacked audience loaded questions....But I am sure she will handle the likes of Tony Jones and Larissa Walters from the Greens.....Pauline has bitten in to the Greens vote so I am guessing the Greens will be full of venom....The Greens have lost 3 senate seats thanks to Pauline.
> 
> [/B]




I think Pauline is smart appearing on Q&A. If she gets a nasty left winger dressed in the trappings of Inner City Arty vogue attacking her unfairly it will just enhance her standing and give her more supporters. 

I am still annoyed with that "Arts Alliance" woman that attacked Turnbull with lies, which he corrected, but she ignored and went on to harangue during his answering rather than let him complete his sentences. How to get people offside!!

BTW I thought the Greens lost only one senate seat due to Xenaphon. Can't see One Nation stealing seats from them, completely different block of voters. Maybe wrong though. Is the Senate sorted yet?


----------



## SirRumpole (14 July 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I think Pauline is smart appearing on Q&A.




I'm not sure she does all that well in debating type situation, but I'll certainly be watching and I hope she can put forward an articulate argument and reveal what of the government's agenda (such as it is) she will support and what she won't.

Same with Xenophon.


----------



## McLovin (14 July 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> BTW I thought the Greens lost only one senate seat due to Xenaphon. Can't see One Nation stealing seats from them, completely different block of voters. Maybe wrong though. Is the Senate sorted yet?




Definitely agree. But I do think the way they operate is similar. The Greens try to cater to the aggrieved left in the same way as Hanson caters to the aggrieved right. Back when they first started, the Greens, under Bob Brown, actually stood for something, now they just seem to be a hodge podge of single issue voters, and, at least in NSW, the only half hidden scent of chardonnay socialism.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> Definitely agree. But I do think the way they operate is similar. The Greens try to cater to the aggrieved left in the same way as Hanson caters to the aggrieved right. Back when they first started, the Greens, under Bob Brown, actually stood for something, now they just seem to be a hodge podge of single issue voters, and, at least in NSW, the only half hidden scent of chardonnay socialism.




I'm in the seat of Melbourne, a Green stronghold. 
It's become the kids party.
Heaps of kids around 17 wearing green T shirts at every polling station, mostly mucking around with their friends waiting for the election to finish. If the Greens can hold onto them then Labor should worry.
They are very anti- but that political correctness ultimately hurts their movement.


----------



## McLovin (14 July 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I'm in the seat of Melbourne, a Green stronghold.
> It's become the kids party.
> Heaps of kids around 17 wearing green T shirts at every polling station, mostly mucking around with their friends waiting for the election to finish. If the Greens can hold onto them then Labor should worry.
> They are very anti- but that political correctness ultimately hurts their movement.




They won't hold on to them because those kids will grow up and start to worry about Medicare, workplace entitlements, the tax rate they're paying and the interest rate on their mortgage. Not gay marriage, or the number of wombats that will be displaced by a new freeway. I have a lot of respect for guys like Bob Brown who really believed in environmentalism, but these pop-activists who wear a cause on their sleeve like a badge, no thanks.

...Unless of course the Greens move to the centre, but then they're just the ALP...


----------



## Tink (15 July 2016)

Well if they are both fringe parties, though I think One Nation had more votes than the Greens, then let's hope our national 'taxpayer funded' broadcaster, the ABC, who is suppose to be unbiased, gives them equal time for their causes.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23929&page=122


----------



## McLovin (15 July 2016)

Tink said:


> Well if they are both fringe parties, though I think One Nation had more votes than the Greens, then let's hope our national 'taxpayer funded' broadcaster, the ABC, who is suppose to be unbiased, gives them equal time for their causes.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23929&page=122




The Greens got double the vote of One Nation in the senate and about 10x the number of votes in the house of reps. If I want to hear imbeciles talking I'll watch Q and A....Oh look who's on next week.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> The Greens got double the vote of One Nation in the senate and about 10x the number of votes in the house of reps. If I want to hear imbeciles talking I'll watch Q and A....Oh look who's on next week.




Nick Xenophon is an imbecile ?

He and Andrew Wilkie gave a convincing case for gambling reform. I think they are going to be a thorn in the side of the major parties who will look as if they are supporting rapacious gambling interests if they don't support "reform".


----------



## noco (18 July 2016)

Pauline Hanson has been accused  of being a racist towards Muslims and out Australian indigenous community and condemned by these same groups but it is OK for them to exhibit hatred and violence against certain people in other communities and they get away with it.

Her policy of promoting everyone as Australians should not be regarded as Racism but taken into its context the right way......She wants to see every one treated on an equal footing without one group or the other maintaining they have more rights than others.   


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...e/news-story/c9d07c26b3ed9fbf626f82246a36ced0

*Although the Senate votes are still being counted, much of the commentary in the wake of the federal election focused on the recrudescence of Pauline Hanson’s One Nation Party, which seems likely to win three or perhaps four Senate seats. Alarm bells rang out that this poses a renewed threat to the fabric of Australia’s peaceful, pluralist society.

Hanson has often denied that her views and her party’s policies have anything to do with racism or bigotry, but it is difficult to see how else one can characterise her numerous public pronouncements attributing negative behaviour and traits to groups of people on account of their ethnic or religious background, most recently “Asians” and “Muslims”.

As obnoxious and unfair as many people find such views, Hanson is far from Australia’s worst offender on this score. If her critics wish to be credible, they will need to be equally vociferous in condemning racist and bigoted views emanating from quarters other than the radical right of politics.

Two years ago Hizb ut-Tahrir’s Sheik Ismail al-Wahwah spewed forth a hate-filled public rant accusing “the Jews” of corrupting the world, describing them as “the most evil creature of Allah” and threatening that “the ember of jihad against the Jews will continue to burn. Judgment Day will not come until the Muslims fight the Jews”.

While Hanson can be accused of promoting racial hatred and bigotry, which impliedly licenses violence against its targets, she has not expressly promoted or condoned violence against any group, as al-Wahwah has done. In fact, she has condemned it. Nor does she claim a divine mandate for her views.

Far too many of Hanson’s detractors seem to lose their voice and their nerve when confronted with public expressions of racism coming from Muslim communities. Social media sites Muslim Village, Mission Islam and Islamophobia Register Australia commonly include unmoderated posted comments that are as viciously racist, and supportive of racially motivated violence, as al-Wahwah’s.*

And her confrontation with an indigenous person in Cairns.

*Senator-elect Pauline Hanson has offered an olive branch to the Aboriginal land rights activist who publicly berated her as “a racist redneck”.

Gulf of Carpentaria tradit*ion*al owner Murrandoo Yanner confronted Ms Hanson in Cairns at the weekend outside the Cairns Indigenous Art Fair, *yelling at her for criticising indig*enous people and Muslims.

“You’re just a racist redneck with your red hair,” Mr Yanner told Ms Hanson on Saturday.

“Go, go away. Go back to *Ipswich and your fish and chip shop … you’re intellectually dishonest and you’re not welcome here.”

The stoush was filmed by spectators’ smart phones and posted to Facebook, where the video was watched more than one million times.



Play
0:00
/
0:24
Fullscreen
Mute
Pauline Hanson verbally attacked in Cairns

MORE: Perils of Pauline not unique
Yesterday, Ms Hanson posted a video on her own Facebook page, responding to Mr Yanner’s “abuse”. She said the encounter ignored support she said she had received from indigenous people inside the art fair.

Ms Hanson said she and Mr Yanner cared about the same *issues, including stopping alco*hol abuse and violence against women in Aboriginal commun*ities. “It’s really a shame to see what happened with Murrandoo Yanner on the steps and his abuse of me,” Ms Hanson said. “This man stands for a lot of issues that I stand for as well … he doesn’t like politicians, well *either do I, * because I don’t trust them. Murrandoo, please let’s work together. On these issues that are important to me, *important to the Aboriginal *people.”*


----------



## nioka (18 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> The Greens got double the vote of One Nation in the senate and about 10x the number of votes in the house of reps. If I want to hear imbeciles talking I'll watch Q and A....Oh look who's on next week.




When you refer to someone as an imbecile you want to be certain that it is not a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Can I suggest that you are as radical as you think she is.


----------



## qldfrog (18 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> The Greens got double the vote of One Nation in the senate and about 10x the number of votes in the house of reps. If I want to hear imbeciles talking I'll watch Q and A....Oh look who's on next week.



One Nation could only have votes where it had candidates
.Let's be fair, the 10X number of votes for MP is not really representative of anything.


----------



## qldfrog (18 July 2016)

I hope many of you can still see the irony:


noco said:


> “You’re just a *racist *redneck with* your red hair,*”



I jumped when I saw that..
Not a word /comment about this on ABC when I last looked...
But I know, who am I to even dare have an opinion: me, a filthy rich (aka a tax payer) white heterosexual male...


----------



## SirRumpole (18 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> I hope many of you can still see the irony:
> 
> I jumped when I saw that..
> Not a word /comment about this on ABC when I last looked...
> But I know, who am I to even dare have an opinion: me, a filthy rich (aka a tax payer) white heterosexual male...




You can see darling Pauline on ABC Q&A tonight, rabid Right Wing network that it is.


----------



## Logique (18 July 2016)

Halal slaughtering - a reversible stunning process is used in Australia, and the RSPCA would much prefer irreversible stunning, as a more humane practice.

Let's see Sam Dastyari justify this tonight. Pauline Hanson's policy looks more humane to me, and more in line with RSPCA policy.



> http://kb.rspca.org.au/what-is-halal-slaughter-in-australia_116.html
> ..The vast majority of halal slaughter in Australia (including at export abattoirs) complies with this standard, that is, all animals are stunned prior to slaughter. The only difference is that* a reversible stunning method is used*, while conventional humane slaughter may use an irreversible stunning method. The *time to regain consciousness following a reversible stun may vary* depending on the intensity of the stun.
> 
> ..Halal slaughter *in overseas abattoirs often does not include stunning*.
> ...


----------



## Tisme (18 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> I hope many of you can still see the irony:
> 
> I jumped when I saw that..
> Not a word /comment about this on ABC when I last looked...
> But I know, who am I to even dare have an opinion: me, a filthy rich (aka a tax payer) white heterosexual male...




Yeah it did appear on the ABC. Aborigines aren't racist... the are exempt


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You can see darling Pauline on ABC Q&A tonight, rabid Right Wing network that it is.



Yes at 9.35 p.m. AEST. Pauline is given the soapbox and it wouldn't be a Q&A without a "please explain".  I didn't vote for her but do think she is funny.


----------



## sptrawler (18 July 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes at 9.35 p.m. AEST. Pauline is given the soapbox and it wouldn't be a Q&A without a "please explain".  I didn't vote for her but do think she is funny.




I hope the asf viewers critique it with unbiased objectivity, then give me some feed back, the other half won't watch anything political.

They will be out to name and shame her, trip her up, take her down, it should be interesting.IMO


----------



## noco (18 July 2016)

QandA should have included that Labor Muslim Ed Kuseck on the show tonight as well.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 July 2016)

Someone just tweeted that Pauline hasn't asked Nick Xenophon to please explain his surname!  :  Haha, excellent.


----------



## Tisme (18 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> I hope the asf viewers critique it with unbiased objectivity, then give me some feed back, the other half won't watch anything political.
> 
> They will be out to name and shame her, trip her up, take her down, it should be interesting.IMO




audience is definitely primed to clap anyone who argues with Pauline


----------



## sptrawler (18 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> audience is definitely primed to clap anyone who argues with Pauline




Just saw this posted on the ABC website.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-18/pauline-hanson-protesters-gather-at-abc-q-and-a/7639730

Obviously only the meek can have a say.lol
So much for free speach and allowing a voted in representitive, with an opposing view, having their say.

The vocal minority get more say than anyone, what a joke, Australia you're sinking in it.

As you say the audience is primed against her, the anti Hanson group were outside the ABC, shame she was voted in? Somebody agrees with her.lol


----------



## Tisme (18 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Just saw this posted on the ABC website.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-18/pauline-hanson-protesters-gather-at-abc-q-and-a/7639730
> 
> ...




I left my mates down the pub to come home and watch this show. It has not disappointed insofar as Pauline saying what we are programmed not to say. There's the usual Greeny apologist on the panel who has spoken for all of us by saying sorry to some Muslim audience member.... thanks for your proxy SP. 

Of course I voted for Pauline so I'm biased :


----------



## noco (18 July 2016)

As expected, Tony Jones and his biased audience with their loaded questions made their intentions clear, the program would be a Pauline Hanson bashing session and 3/4 of the show was just that......They did everything possible to sneer, trick and brand her as a racist....The theme of the show was all about the Muslims in Australia.

Are they true Australians who want to integrate into our community, live under our laws and respect other people's opinion without showing their own hatred for the Western World......Will they stop teaching kids at their Muslim schools that if you are a Christian or an infidel, you should be eliminated.......Is this not the basis for radicalization?...What will those kids be like in 10 years time with that sort of teaching....Isn't it  Islam creating hatred and division in Australia and not Pauline Hanson?

I was hoping Pauline Hanson would have asked the question, "What is the Muslim community doing to stop Muslims radicals from creating fear in our community"?......The Muslim community should start to take some responsibility for the actions of these radicals after all they are Muslims.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> As expected, Tony Jones and his biased audience with their loaded questions made their intentions clear, the program would be a Pauline Hanson bashing session and 3/4 of the show was just that......



That is because after Pauline spluttered out that she represents people who are afraid of Islamic radicals  disseminating or practicing their ideology in Australia, there was nothing left she had to splutter. Sam was right, first it was the Aborigines, then the Asians and now the Muslims.


----------



## Muschu (19 July 2016)

If Pauline has any case to present at all then this needs to be done by somebody far more articulate.


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> As expected, Tony Jones and his biased audience with their loaded questions made their intentions clear, the program would be a Pauline Hanson bashing session and 3/4 of the show was just that......They did everything possible to sneer, trick and brand her as a racist....The theme of the show was all about the Muslims in Australia.
> 
> Are they true Australians who want to integrate into our community, live under our laws and respect other people's opinion without showing their own hatred for the Western World......Will they stop teaching kids at their Muslim schools that if you are a Christian or an infidel, you should be eliminated.......Is this not the basis for radicalization?...What will those kids be like in 10 years time with that sort of teaching....Isn't it  Islam creating hatred and division in Australia and not Pauline Hanson?
> 
> I was hoping Pauline Hanson would have asked the question, "What is the Muslim community doing to stop Muslims radicals from creating fear in our community"?......The Muslim community should start to take some responsibility for the actions of these radicals after all they are Muslims.




You are talking like Australia was some kind of utopia in the old days ....... true there were good bits like racially abusing anyone and everyone who migrated here , especially the poms (our ancestors would have been given a relentless going over too probably), but I must admit I'd rather go down to Charlie Mohammed's Kebabs than the old Oz days of e.g. watching B&W cricket on a Sunday...all day, after Church.

I also don't subscribe to ethnic minorities being expected to act as vigilantes when it's the police's duty to find criminals and put them into the courts ...Crime Watch is there for all to use while protecting one's anonymity. 

I didn't see any hate speech from Pauline last night, but she sure knows how to flame ... she'd make a good troll on any discussion board.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 July 2016)

John Howard the consummate politician: “I watched this debate back in 1998 and 1999 and the more she was attacked, the more popular she became because those attacks enhanced her Australian battler image and she plays off that."

I think Pauline will be quite pleased. She will have increased her vote another 10% last night and with all the ABC media today, even more so. Trump couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2016)

I thought Pauline did a reasonable job expounding her beliefs on Q&A. She looked a bit shell shocked at times , but bravely carried on. 

Good to see she wants to crack down on tax avoidance.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> That is because after Pauline spluttered out that she represents people who are afraid of Islamic radicals  disseminating or practicing their ideology in Australia, there was nothing left she had to splutter. Sam was right, first it was the Aborigines, then the Asians and now the Muslims.




Yes he is right but it was all three starting 20 years ago...So what is the problem?...Hanson is bringing us up to date on the current situation and you cannot deny it is a problem......There is a general Muslim hatred for the Western world and that is being exhibited every day through out the world including Australia....Hardly a day goes past when the Muslim radicals don't display their intentions to kill as many Christians and infidels as they possibly can and the more Muslims allowed into Australia the more radicals will escape through the net. If it were not for the diligence of the AFP I am afraid we would have witnessed far more atrocities in Australia.

Hanson wants to ban the Burka as they did in France, but the DO GOODERS think it is not OK......If Pauline walked down the main street in a Muslim country wearing high heel shoes, a mini shirt and a low cut dress showing her cleavage, What would happen to her? ...I don't have to explain it to you as you well know the result.

As far as I am concerned Hanson is right.....You come to Australia as our guest so therefore you should live under our laws, assimilate into the community, work for a living,  dress as we do and don't expect any special favors over and above what we are accustomed to ourselves.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I thought Pauline did a reasonable job expounding her beliefs on Q&A. She looked a bit shell shocked at times , but bravely carried on.
> 
> Good to see she wants to crack down on tax avoidance.




I could not quite determine whether she was brave of stupid from going on QandA last night.

I think I will give her 10 out of 10 for bravery because she would have known the true colors of Tony Jones.

It is a pity Bill Shorten did not have her gutz to show up on the Bolt Report.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> I could not quite determine whether she was brave of stupid from going on QandA last night.
> 
> I think I will give her 10 out of 10 for bravery because she would have known the true colors of Tony Jones.
> 
> It is a pity Bill Shorten did not have her gutz to show up on the Bolt Report.




I thought Tony Jones gave her a fair go.

Why would Shorten be bothered with an irrelevance like Bolt ?


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I thought Tony Jones gave her a fair go.
> 
> Why would Shorten be bothered with an irrelevance like Bolt ?




Why anybody be bothered with a biased conniving Tony Jones?

Shorten knows he could not handle Andrew Bolt that is why....Bolt would tie him up in knots.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> Why anybody be bothered with a biased conniving Tony Jones?
> 
> Shorten knows he could not handle Andrew Bolt that is why....Bolt would tie him up in knots.




So you didn't watch Q&A then ?


----------



## McLovin (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Why would Shorten be bothered with an irrelevance like Bolt ?




Exactly. Bolt loves to pretend he draws a big crowd, but his ratings on Sky are about 10,000. They've even moved him to 11pm, which is when anyone old enough to want to listen to his dribble is tucked up in bed with their teeth floating in Polident.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> So you didn't watch Q&A then ?




Yes Rumpy, I watched QandA purely to see how should would be treated.....One of the rare occasions that I did watch that crumby biased ABC show....Jones interrupted her several times if he thought she was getting a good response from the audience...What a cad he is.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> Exactly. Bolt loves to pretend he draws a big crowd, but his ratings on Sky are about 10,000. They've even moved him to 11pm, which is when anyone old enough to want to listen to his dribble is tucked up in bed with their teeth floating in Polident.




They can always record it and watch it the next day.


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> Yes he is right but it was all three starting 20 years ago...So what is the problem?...Hanson is bringing us up to date on the current situation and you cannot deny it is a problem......There is a general Muslim hatred for the Western world and that is being exhibited every day through out the world including Australia....Hardly a day goes past when the Muslim radicals don't display their intentions to kill as many Christians and infidels as they possibly can and the more Muslims allowed into Australia the more radicals will escape through the net. If it were not for the diligence of the AFP I am afraid we would have witnessed far more atrocities in Australia.
> 
> Hanson wants to ban the Burka as they did in France, but the DO GOODERS think it is not OK......If Pauline walked down the main street in a Muslim country wearing high heel shoes, a mini shirt and a low cut dress showing her cleavage, What would happen to her? ...I don't have to explain it to you as you well know the result.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Hanson is right.....You come to Australia as our guest so therefore you should live under our laws, assimilate into the community, work for a living,  dress as we do and don't expect any special favors over and above what we are accustomed to ourselves.




Did you feel sorrow for the poor fellow at the 27 minute mark who seized on the opportunity to indoctrinate his 11 yearold boy into his version of hate, has hurt feelings about being called  "Muslim Pig" by, presumably by a couple of boguns or did you look at him and think he's a danger.... fair dinkum Noco I reckon everyone at home hoped Pauline wouldn't go him in fear he might go full retard in a public place down the track.... 

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/txt/s4485524.htm


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2016)

Anyone think it is odd that Sonia Kruger calls for the immediate stop of Muslims entering Australia because she can "feel safe" and wins the praise of the punters and media but when Pauline Hanson uses a "certain" milk in one of her commercials she is accused of being a heretic and single handedly crushing the milk industry in Australia or when she walked away from an abusive aboriginal "elder" (who himself is no shining light) and the media goes into a frenzy that being called a "Redneck redhead racist" is okay that PH is called that because the man is of aboriginal descent. SHEEEEESH !!


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

trainspotter said:


> Anyone think it is odd that Sonia Kruger calls for the immediate stop of Muslims entering Australia because she can "feel safe" and wins the praise of the punters and media but when Pauline Hanson uses a "certain" milk in one of her commercials she is accused of being a heretic and single handedly crushing the milk industry in Australia or when she walked away from an abusive aboriginal "elder" (who himself is no shining light) and the media goes into a frenzy that being called a "Redneck redhead racist" is okay that PH is called that because the man is of aboriginal descent. SHEEEEESH !!




Sonia is pretty...nothing to do with her father's position. The abuse from other quarters is of no consequence because we recalibrate our insult meters down or up according to ethnicity.


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Sonia is pretty...nothing to do with her father's position. The abuse from other quarters is of no consequence because we recalibrate our insult meters down or up according to ethnicity.




Was more leaning towards how the Press treat her ... like if she farted I am sure a Tsunami in Japan would have her name on it !!


----------



## Logique (19 July 2016)

Nationally, One Nation polled nearly half the % vote of the (shrinking) Greens?  I'm sure someone will correct me. 

Pauline is looking more every day like a female version of Winston Smith. She refuses to be browbeaten into compliance with the Ministry of Truth proposition that 2 + 2 =5

A bit like John Howard, the more they attack her, the more she'll grow. But Pauline, watch out if they ask you to a meeting in Room 101.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> Exactly. Bolt loves to pretend he draws a big crowd, but his ratings on Sky are about 10,000. They've even moved him to 11pm, which is when anyone old enough to want to listen to his dribble is tucked up in bed with their teeth floating in Polident.




The situation which you may be not aware of is the competition with ABC news at 7 pm which is free to air where as Bolt is on paid TV which not everyone subscribes to hence the variation in ratings.

*The pay TV channel, under pressure from ABC’s News 24, which has significantly higher ratings and is free, is keen to offer a point of difference. And whatever you think of Bolt, he certainly attracts attention.

The Bolt Report, which the Herald Sun columnist presented on Sunday mornings on Ten for five years, will be transformed into a looser format that will air live every weeknight on Sky at 7pm from May. That’s five hours of Bolt on his soapbox each week – talking about everything from global warming and the Greens to the stolen generations and free speech.

The Bolt Report timeslot puts him up against the ABC’s main news bulletin at 7pm, which is Sky’s main competitor in the space. To compete against the highly resourced public news program Sky could only go one way, and that was to be provocative.

According to OzTAM ratings figures Sky News averages 12,000 viewers nationally between 6pm and midnight, peaking between 8pm and 10pm at 18,000. For comparison, ABC News at 7pm averages 1m nationally.

*

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2...lts-show-sends-sky-further-right-on-the-night

The above information is from the Guardian....One cannot guarantee it's accuracy as the Guardian has recently self confessed that it does distort the truth from time to time.


----------



## luutzu (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> The situation which you may be not aware of is the competition with ABC news at 7 pm which is free to air where as Bolt is on paid TV which not everyone subscribes to hence the variation in ratings.
> 
> *The pay TV channel, under pressure from ABC’s News 24, which has significantly higher ratings and is free, is keen to offer a point of difference. And whatever you think of Bolt, he certainly attracts attention.
> 
> ...




At least taking the focus off of Asians ey? Let's get back to breeding like rabbits and swamping Australia.


----------



## McLovin (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> The situation which you may be not aware of is the competition with ABC news at 7 pm which is free to air where as Bolt is on paid TV which not everyone subscribes to hence the variation in ratings.




Lol. The ABC News gets about 100x (10,000%; 990,000 more sets of eyeballs) more viewers than Bolt, but you try and make out it's a two horse race. Hilarious! Bolt gets beaten by re-runs of Rick Stein's Mediterranean Odyssey. He's a fringe lunatic who has the Old Man's ear. Once Rupert falls off his perch Andrew and Miranda and the Herald Sun and the Telegraph are consigned to the dust bin of history. Trust me, any network that thought Bolt could win a timeslot would have him in a second, they're all dealing with declining ratings. But he can't.

And how many "viewers" of Bolt are just airport lounge TV's, or similar, that run Sky all day with the sound turned down?


----------



## Logique (19 July 2016)

What if you don't have Sky?


----------



## McLovin (19 July 2016)

Logique said:


> What if you don't have Sky?




Whether you do or don't have Sky is irrelevant. If Bolt was a ratings winner he wouldn't be on Sky. That's the point.


----------



## luutzu (19 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Pauline is primarily concerned with maintaining Aussie culture.  "Football, meat pies, kangaroos and Holden cars".  I think that's alright.  Values such as 'a fair go for all' and mateship are not valued in many other cultures.
> 
> *Unless a single culture is clearly dominant (and accepted)*, you end up with division and segregation.  Too much division leads to increasing crime rates and other social problems.  When the Muslim or Chinese populations reach critical mass, then we'll have two or three cultures competing to get their way and impose their culture.  We already have large sections of the city and one entire Melbourne suburb closed off when Chinese new year comes around.  Give it 20 years and just see how this impacts national identity when the biggest celebration is for a country/culture other than our own.
> 
> ...




Spoke too soon. Guess it was wishful thinking the Chinese/Asians could  slip off the radar to carry out their schemes.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

I posted this letter to the editor of an  unknown newspaper and perhaps we should all read it again.

It is from my post #9 Asylum Immigrants- Green light December 19 2010.

*WHO WILL DO THIS IF ELECTED (An Excellent Letter) 

A real worthwhile dummy spit - read this with honour.
This letter should be "a must read" by every politician and in every school in Australia
Why don't the politicians take letters like this to heart ----- Original This is very well said.
A Letter to the Editor (excellent letter)

So many letter writers have explained how this land is made up of immigrants. Maybe we should turn to our history books and point out to people why today's Australian is not willing to accept the new kind of immigrant any longer.


Back in 1900 when there was a rush from all areas of Europe to come to Australia, people had to get off a ship and stand in a long line in Sydney and be documented. Some would even get down on their hands and knees and kiss the ground. They made a pledge to uphold the laws and support their new country in good and bad times. They made learning English a primary rule in their new Australian households and some even changed their names to blend in with their new home. They had waved good bye to their birth place to give their children a new life and did everything in their power to help their children assimilate into one culture.


Nothing was handed to them. No free lunches, no welfare, no labour laws to protect them. All they had were the skills, craftsmanship and desire they had brought with them to trade for a future of prosperity.


Most of their children came of age when World War II broke out. Australians fought along side men whose parents had come straight over from Germany, Italy, France, Japan, Czechoslovakia, Russia, Sweden, Poland and so many other places. None of these first generation Australians ever gave any thought about what country their parents had come from. They were Australians fighting Hitler, Mussolini and the Emperor of Japan. They were defending the Freedom as one people. When we liberated France, no-one in those villages was looking for the Ukrainian-Australian or the German-Australian or the Irish-Australian. The people of France saw only Australians.


And we carried one flag that represented our country. Not one of those immigrant sons would have thought about picking up another country's flag and waving it to represent who they were. It would have been a disgrace to their parents who had sacrificed so much to be here. These immigrants truly knew what it meant to be an Australian.


And here we are in 2010 with a new kind of immigrant who wants the same rights and privileges. Only they want to achieve it by playing with a different set of rules, one that includes an Australian passport and a guarantee of being faithful to their mother country. I'm sorry, that's not what being an Australian is all about. Australians have been very open-hearted and open-minded regarding immigrants, whether they were fleeing poverty, dictatorship, persecution, or whatever else makes us think of those aforementioned immigrants who truly did ADOPT our country, and our flag and our morals and our customs. And left their wars, hatred, and divisions behind. I believe that the immigrants who landed in Australia in the early 1900s deserve better than that for the toil, hard work and sacrifice those legally searching for a better life. I think they would be appalled that they are being used as an example by those waving foreign country flags, fighting foreign battles on our soil, making Australians change to suit their religions and cultures, and wanting to change our country’s fabric by claiming discrimination when we do not give in to their demands.


Its about time we get real and stand up for our forefathers rights, we are AUSTRALIANS! Lest we forget it!!! I am a Native of this Country & proud of it! Join our country, join our culture, join our beliefs, join our schools, our armies, and join the line in giving not just taking the hand outs. If you are from another religion and don’t like ours, then go live yours somewhere else. If you are not happy with our rules and our culture, go live yours somewhere else. If you don’t like our lifestyle and our opinions, go live yours somewhere else. Stand up mates, lets tell ‘em straight. Australia for Aussies, join us, when you are dumping your own country, dump your trash there with it - come here and be one of us. We don’t need you, you need us, join in or p--s off. 


NO MORE POLITICAL CORRECTNESS
NO MORE not saying CHRISTMAS in stores and our schools,
Seasonal Holiday be dammed!!!

I Want MY AUSTRALIA of birth BACK !!!


P. S. -- Please pass this on to everyone you know!!!
KEEP THIS LETTER MOVING!! Hope this letter is read by millions of people all across AUSTRALIA*


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2016)

noco said:


> I Want MY AUSTRALIA of birth BACK !!!
> [/B]




I wouldn't mind Milk Bars, paddle pops , drive-ins and Jaffas making a come back.

Or black and white tv either.

Them were the days.


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I wouldn't mind Milk Bars, paddle pops , drive-ins and Jaffas making a come back.
> 
> Or black and white tv either.
> 
> Them were the days.




Still get 'em especially at the Yatala Drive In


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> I hope the asf viewers critique it with unbiased objectivity, then give me some feed back, the other half won't watch anything political.
> 
> They will be out to name and shame her, trip her up, take her down, it should be interesting.IMO




Well from the ABC post, it looked like Pauline did o.k. Didn't sound like Senator Dastyari, wanted to own up to being religiously affiliated.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-...-invited-to-dinner-with-muslim-family/7639558

The pertinent extract below.

Ms Hanson responded to laughter from the audience: "Are you a Muslim? Really?... Were you sworn in under the Koran?"
He replied: "I was born in an Islamic nation and by being born…"
Ms Hanson said: "So you're a Muslim."
Senator Dastyari continued: "By being born in an Islamic nation and under Iranian law, under Islamic law and in places like Iran and my parents fled to be able to come to this country."
Ms Hanson said: "You're a practising Muslim? This is quite interesting."
Senator Dastyari said: "Ms Hanson, I think you're trying to make a joke of what is a serious…"
Ms Hanson said: "I'm surprised. I didn't know that about you."
Greens Senator Larissa Waters interjected: "Because he doesn't have three heads?"


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2016)

Re Senator Dastyari.

He certainly hedged his bets there.

Just because he was born in a Muslim country doesn't mean he has to stay one now that he's here. It's a free country isn't it ???

Seems he wants a foot in both camps.


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Re Senator Dastyari.
> 
> He certainly hedged his bets there.
> 
> ...




Absolutely, would appear he shouldn't have been trying to put pressure on Pauline, for her beliefs.

It seems in Australia, the only ones that can't say anything are white hetrosexual christians, they just have to shut up.


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Absolutely, would appear he shouldn't have been trying to put pressure on Pauline, for her beliefs.
> 
> It seems in Australia, the only ones that can't say anything are *white hetrosexual christians*, they just have to shut up.




Downside of being the apex breed.


----------



## noco (19 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> Exactly. Bolt loves to pretend he draws a big crowd, but his ratings on Sky are about 10,000. They've even moved him to 11pm, which is when anyone old enough to want to listen to his dribble is tucked up in bed with their teeth floating in Polident.




Just watched Andrew Bolt on the Bolt Report 7 pm tonight.


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Downside of being the apex breed.




I wouldn't say we are the apex breed, we just have an inferiority complex, that perpetuates the belief we are wrong if someone tells us we are.

This is supported by the seven P's
Pizz poor pollies, pandering to pizz poor papers.IMO


----------



## Tisme (19 July 2016)

Lifted from "Australia -Love it or Leave it"  







From "All Australian Patriots" LOL


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2016)

Whether you like it or not, putting your Country first, is what has made Australia the Country it is.

To have pride in ones heritage and the achievements of its forebears, who provided and protected the lifestyle we enjoy, shouldn't be mocked.

There isn't many Australians jumping on leaky boats, to chase welfare in the middle east.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Just watched Andrew Bolt on the Bolt Report 7 pm tonight.




You can get off your knees now.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2016)

Whatever you think of Pauline she was set up by the ABC. I thought it was disgraceful.
By the way notice how there are no problems in Japan and China ? They don't tolerate cultural takeovers.
Pauline should have made it clear that it's only followers of the Koran and Sharia law that are the problem instead of trying to brand all Muslims. 
With our "tolerance and understanding" of a religion that practices neither we are in for it unless we wake up to ourselves.


----------



## McLovin (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Just watched Andrew Bolt on the Bolt Report 7 pm tonight.




Ahh. You're the one.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

OMFG....We are supposed to be living in democratic country of free speech and here we have TV Station 7 and 10 instructing  their employees to STFU about Sonia Kruger.

What is the hell are they afraid of?

I mentioned on the ASF some 6 or 7 years ago, the Muslim community would display moderation in small numbers but given the chance to increase and so will their muscle......It is an Islamic plot to infiltrate the Western World for total domination.....Just open your eyes and see what is going on around the world with the Islamic movement.

The so called moderates should be taking responsibility for the actions of the Islamic radicals and should be working with the AFP to prevent atrocities happening in Australia.....

Why should we all have to be intimidated and live in fear of what might happen to us or our loved ones flying overseas or having a cup of coffee in a cafe or walking down the street only to run down by some Islamic lunatic or in a public area where a suicide bomber has explosives strapped to his belly.

For me...enough is enough....Stop any further Muslim immigration.

No doubt from my out burst I will cop the same treatment as Pauline Hanson and Sonia Kruger but it will not worry me...go for your life.....I have nothing to lose.    



http://www.couriermail.com.au/enter...t/news-story/b7e7cfbc7932c256be42fc9b5ebc2ba7

*IF Sonia Kruger was hoping for vocal support from her friends and colleagues in television, she’ll be bitterly disappointed.

On-air faces across the industry have been instructed to keep quiet on the issue, it can be revealed, leaving the embattled Today Extra co-host to face the music alone.

Pressure is mounting on Kruger and Channel Nine in the wake of her “extreme” comments on Monday, including her view Australia should close its borders to Muslims to prevent terrorism.

She sparked a storm of controversy that led to an emotional on-air clarification yesterday, in which she insisted she had “complete respect for people of all races and religions”.

It’s understood rivals Ten and Seven directed her friends to avoid any public statements of support or otherwise.

“Ten told me not to say anything on it,” a prominent presenter said.

Another former colleague and famous face of TV said commenting would be “unwise”.

Those response echoed by several other co-workers and acquaintances contacted by News Corp Australia.

Even The Project co-host Waleed Aly, a Muslim who regularly speaks on issues relating to his community, was unwilling to offer his thoughts. However, he briefly addressed it on the show.*


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

Does anyone know how to start a poll to correlate what ASF posters and viewers think.

The question I would like to put is :-

Do you believe we should stop further Muslim immigration?

YES or NO.

I noted one poll on Face Book which indicated 86 % YES and 14% NO.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Does anyone know how to start a poll to correlate what ASF posters and viewers think.
> 
> The question I would like to put is :-
> 
> ...




Probably PM Joe and ask him to set it up.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Does anyone know how to start a poll to correlate what ASF posters and viewers think.
> 
> The question I would like to put is :-
> 
> ...




Would a better question be "Should we deport all Clerics who preach hate towards to West ?"

I guess that's a no brainer ........but we don't do we.

We'll never keep them all out but we have to use a strict filter.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Would a better question be "Should we deport all Clerics who preach hate towards to West ?"
> 
> I guess that's a no brainer ........but we don't do we.
> 
> We'll never keep them all out but we have to use a strict filter.




I'm sure Australia has given its security agencies power to detain and ruff up anyone, Muslim Clerics included, who preaches violence or in any way goad or assist any act of terrorism.

So we're not weak or as helpless as some would like to believe.

But to deport Australians who are critical of their (Australian) gov't policies? Who's going to be around keeping the bastards honest? The Murdoch?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Would a better question be "Should we deport all Clerics who preach hate towards to West ?"
> 
> I guess that's a no brainer ........but we don't do we.
> 
> We'll never keep them all out but we have to use a strict filter.




Probably up the education/ qualification standards for immigrants to recognised tertiary qualifications.

Most Muslims  we don't want here wouldn't qualify.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Probably up the education/ qualification standards for immigrants to recognised tertiary qualifications.
> 
> Most Muslims  we don't want here wouldn't qualify.




I think we have to harden the **** up, be like Japan.

We now have African and Sudanese here that are doing ALL the carjackings lately.

We probably don't worry too much until........it's your turn.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Probably up the education/ qualification standards for immigrants to recognised tertiary qualifications.
> 
> Most Muslims  we don't want here wouldn't qualify.




So keep out the poor and huddled masses of invaders? 

The cleaner, better dressed Muslims will never do anything illegal or immoral - just like those nice bankers and corporate raiders.

Before we implement these plans to keep Australia safe and secure... maybe look at Israel. See how safe they are; see what kind of society they've become; see how their people are being treated *by their own Jewish government*.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> So keep out the poor and huddled masses of invaders?
> 
> The cleaner, better dressed Muslims will never do anything illegal or immoral - just like those nice bankers and corporate raiders.
> 
> Before we implement these plans to keep Australia safe and secure... maybe look at Israel. See how safe they are; see what kind of society they've become; see how their people are being treated *by their own Jewish government*.




The whole basis of our immigration program has to be challenged.

Where are the jobs coming from ? Why import uneducated , unskilled people who need training or welfare ? The business industry is complaining about low wage growth (the height of hypocrisy seeing that they are always complaining our wages are too high), and it's due to an oversupply of cheap labour.

Why bring in more people so we need to borrow more money to build more infrastructure ?

Reduce immigration to replacement levels and give those who are already here a better deal.

It's an economic argument not a racial one.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

I am so pleased now Pauline Hanson is gathering enough pace to at least bring on a serious discussion.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...n/news-story/a4a927062f0e6ca4bd9555eca2f1f9cd

*Australia has developed a bipartisan commitment to non-discriminatory immigration that is supported by The Australian. Yet we see public calls for a halt on Muslim immigration from politicians such as Pauline Hanson and the Australian Liberty Alliance as well as commentators such as News Corp Australia’s Andrew Bolt. When television personality Sonia Kruger echoed these calls yesterday she was pilloried. We advise moderation on both sides of the debate. Concern about Islamic extremism and radicalised individuals is understandable; it reflects the reality with which we are grappling. A moratorium on Muslim immigration is too discriminatory and simplistic. But we should not rush to condemn as bigots those thinking aloud about such options; they are motivated by legitimate concerns to preserve our safety and social cohesion. We counsel these aims are best secured by a more moderate discussion, led by politicians who are too silent on these pressing issues. And we expect our government is carefully managing our immigration levels, mix and selection processes.

*


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> I am so pleased now Pauline Hanson is gathering enough pace to at least bring on a serious discussion.
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...n/news-story/a4a927062f0e6ca4bd9555eca2f1f9cd




There's a paywall there.

If only she was better educated and literate, she'll get nowhere as it is.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The whole basis of our immigration program has to be challenged.
> 
> Where are the jobs coming from ? Why import uneducated , unskilled people who need training or welfare ? The business industry is complaining about low wage growth (the height of hypocrisy seeing that they are always complaining our wages are too high), and it's due to an oversupply of cheap labour.
> 
> ...




If an uneducated, non-English speaking refugee could qualify for a job but a home-grown, English speaking Australian could not... I think the economic argument has long been lost.

We serious about a refugee stepping off the boat and heading into some cushy job any Australian would love to get but couldn't because businesses love refugees.

Refugees are most likely to be digging ditches, demolishing asbestos fibro houses...

Let's aim higher than a race to the bottom.


----------



## McLovin (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The whole basis of our immigration program has to be challenged.
> 
> Where are the jobs coming from ? Why import uneducated , unskilled people who need training or welfare ? The business industry is complaining about low wage growth (the height of hypocrisy seeing that they are always complaining our wages are too high), and it's due to an oversupply of cheap labour.
> 
> ...




We don't really import unskilled labour. Most of Australia's migration is highly skilled. The Brexiters, who could hardly be considered a pro-immigration crowd, want "an Australian style points based migration system". Even in the US the more moderate tea partiers want the system Australia has (I was actually surprised they'd heard of it). I'm not all that in favour of unskilled migration. The employment outcomes are pretty terrible. It's not like in the 1960s and 1970s when unskilled labour could land at Mascot on a Sunday and have a factory job on Monday morning.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

> Let's aim higher than a race to the bottom.




The race to the bottom has been going on for years.

 Cheap labour, cheap materials, lower standards, the least possible training, the mess that is now called the Vocational Education and Training sector, run by shonky businesses offering diplomas to whoever can pay for others to sit their exams etc etc.

People have to realise that cheap isn't better, there is more to customer satisfaction than price.


----------



## qldfrog (20 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> We don't really import unskilled labour. Most of Australia's migration is highly skilled. The Brexiters, who could hardly be considered a pro-immigration crowd, want "an Australian style points based migration system". Even in the US the more moderate tea partiers want the system Australia has (I was actually surprised they'd heard of it). I'm not all that in favour of unskilled migration. The employment outcomes are pretty terrible. It's not like in the 1960s and 1970s when unskilled labour could land at Mascot on a Sunday and have a factory job on Monday morning.



This argument only applies to migration as such, with people applying , checked, filtered and selected ( I came that way) with no access to centerlink benefits for a while etc...I doubt most people link this type of migration to islam, the ones who cause or will cause problem are "refugees"/humanitarian inflows and the clerics who come with/for them.No job hope ever, welfare drain and nothing to do but get marginalised and turn into bombers or crims....
not that the cycle was new, we have had our own as well, and we know the results from the start..so indeed why?


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The race to the bottom has been going on for years.
> 
> Cheap labour, cheap materials, lower standards, the least possible training, the mess that is now called the Vocational Education and Training sector, run by shonky businesses offering diplomas to whoever can pay for others to sit their exams etc etc.
> 
> People have to realise that cheap isn't better, there is more to customer satisfaction than price.




Guess who's promoting and causing that race? 

As American historian Howard Zinn observes, the political leadership has never ever shared the same interests or serve the people as they're made out to be.

We tend to think that they are "stupid" and can't see how wrong their policies are. Not really.


----------



## explod (20 July 2016)

I had ignored this thread till I noticed this morning what an airing it is getting.  Well done on that noco. 

But alas the content a waste as I had presumed. 

Since 9/11 two people have died on australian soil due to islamic terrorism. 

In that time 25,000 have committedsuicide;

1,000 killed due to domestic violence;

3,000 murdered by fellow australians;

10,000 in car accidents,  and

200 by falling off chairs. 

Anyhow,  enjoy fairyland.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> If an uneducated, non-English speaking refugee could qualify for a job but a home-grown, English speaking Australian could not... I think the economic argument has long been lost.
> 
> We serious about a refugee stepping off the boat and heading into some cushy job any Australian would love to get but couldn't because businesses love refugees.
> 
> ...




"DIGGING DITCHES" ??????

Only those living before the 1950's would know what a pick and shovel was.

This the 21st  century in case you have forgotten where we use back hoes and excavators.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> I had ignored this thread till I noticed this morning what an airing it is getting.  Well done on that noco.
> 
> But alas the content a waste as I had presumed.
> 
> ...




Was that last night's wet dream.....Go to bed with a problem and wake up with the solution in hand.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> "DIGGING DITCHES" ??????
> 
> Only those living before the 1950's would know what a pick and shovel was.
> 
> This the 21st  century in case you have forgotten where we use back hoes and excavators.




Not all jobs make economic sense to hire excavators noco. A Kanga costs about $350/day to hire... an excavator with its operator costs around $600 half a day. So that, or $100 a day cash in hand.


----------



## explod (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Was that last night's wet dream.....Go to bed with a problem and wake up with the solution in hand.




Only looked at the thread today.   Not a very nice comment ole Pal,  considering I had my prostate removed 9 years back and one upshot,  my missus deserting me a few years back

After 9/11 the seppos,  instead of going after the percieved problem,  instead went for Saddam who was backdooring oil to the north away from the west.  I was personally involved in the protests against that way in fact. 

Anyhow this war primarily destabilised the status quo and eventually it led to displaced people trying to get out and already radical people becoming even more radical. 

So our dear Pauline (and perhaps yourself noco) needs to get into the real causes: 

our capitalist society and its continued squeezing of the less well off.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> Not all jobs make economic sense to hire excavators noco. A Kanga costs about $350/day to hire... an excavator with its operator costs around $600 half a day. So that, or $100 a day cash in hand.




You have no idea of costs...you are only guessing....A pick and shovel just $10 each.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Only looked at the thread today.   Not a very nice comment ole Pal,  considering I had my prostate removed 9 years back and one upshot,  my missus deserting me a few years back
> 
> After 9/11 the seppos,  instead of going after the percieved problem,  instead went for Saddam who was backdooring oil to the north away from the west.  I was personally involved in the protests against that way in fact.
> 
> ...




Sorry to learn of your of your personal problems over the past 9 years.

So what are you suggesting??.....we would all be better off under a Labor socialist regime.....Central control.....Socialism (communism ) has been a proven failure my friend...Do some research into the Fabian Society failures...Start with the late Gough Whitlam, then Julia Gillard , Jenny Macklin and Chris Bowen.

So where did you get those stats on deaths?

We may have had only 2 deaths due to terrorism and it could have been a lot more if it were not for the vigilance of our AFP who have kept a close eye on these nuisance Muslim radicals.

What about the 80 + Aussies murdered in the Bali bombing?...Lest we forget.


----------



## explod (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> Sorry to learn of your of your personal problems over the past 9 years.
> 
> So what are you suggesting??.....we would all be better off under a Labor socialist regime.....Central control.....Socialism (communism ) has been a proven failure my friend...Do some research into the Fabian Society failures...Start with the late Gough Whitlam, then Julia Gillard , Jenny Macklin and Chris Bowen.
> 
> So where did you get those stats on deaths?




Not suggesting who should run the show.   Politicians only follow the money or who keeps them in seats. 

I am suggesting that we should think of the actual value of real issues.  Content ole Pal. 

Like we're going to spend 50 billion on subs but state schools in poorer areas are falling apart and kids being taught in corridors.   Cost to fix less than .01% of the subs,  which we probably wont need when they do eventually sail anyway.  

Some common sense please.

Have never been to Bali and would not if you paid me.   Bali is very remote to our culture but if the dividers like Hansen prevail then I fear we will start heading down that track.   Its like the war celebrating,  Anzac etc.,  takes the minds away from real issues.   Why not more on how to stop war,  but no,  that's how the  seppos make thier money.  Guns and oil.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

noco said:
			
		

> Socialism (communism ) has been a proven failure my friend...Do some research into the Fabian Society failures...Start with the late Gough Whitlam, then Julia Gillard , Jenny Macklin and Chris Bowen.




*AND THE LIBERALS WILL PRIVATISE MEDICARE !!!*


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> You have no idea of costs...you are only guessing....A pick and shovel just $10 each.




When I built my little tin shed, I did look into hiring a Kanga noco. Couldn't afford it. So hired a guy and we both got to work digging ditches for plumbing and then footing for the slab. 

When my dad was building his and later when an 18m ditch was needed for stormwater, he was telling us to dig it because it's cheaper than hiring an excavator guy. Luckily I saw a plumber with an excavator working a few blocks away - I negotiated and for $300 he'd stopped by early in the morning to dig one straight line. I mean, it's all clay and you'd need a pick stick to carve it so money well spent... but yea, when you got no money, it's hand to shovel.


----------



## dutchie (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> *AND THE LIBERALS WILL PRIVATISE MEDICARE !!!*




Good idea since it's such a profit making machine!!


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Not suggesting who should run the show.   Politicians only follow the money or who keeps them in seats.
> 
> I am suggesting that we should think of the actual value of real issues.  Content ole Pal.
> 
> ...




Which state do you live in?


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> *AND THE LIBERALS WILL PRIVATISE MEDICARE !!!*




I am sure you will eat those words come 2019 unfortunately I may not be around long enough to enjoy watching you.

Now honestly Rumpy who would buy a business that forks out $24 billion and rakes in $10 billion..

Have you ever been in business.?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> I am sure you will eat those words come 2019 unfortunately I may not be around long enough to enjoy watching you.
> 
> Now honestly Rumpy who would buy a business that forks out $24 billion and rakes in $10 billion..
> 
> Have you ever been in business.?




You don't think that a monopolistic essential service is not an attractive business ?

Once it's sold the cost of health care will shoot through the roof and people either have to pay up or die.

That's what I call a captive market.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't think that a monopolistic essential service is not an attractive business ?
> 
> Once it's sold the cost of health care will shoot through the roof and people either have to pay up or die.
> 
> That's what I call a captive market.




Settle down Rumpy...The election is over and Shortens lie has stopped.

You also seem to be overlooking the fact that even if Turnbull tried, it would never get through the senate.

It is time to cleanse your brain washed head.


----------



## qldfrog (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> *AND THE LIBERALS WILL PRIVATISE MEDICARE !!!*



I really hope you did that as a jest I mean, seriously? And Shorten would be a great PM next?
For the people counting the number of deaths  in Oz caused by terrorism vs DV, suicide  and others, have a trip in France and see how many are dead every year if you let the gate open, I am not EVEN talking about the terrorist, just everyday crime bashing, rapes linked to that religion interpretation, the fact that the life of a non muslim/women/any non male muslim is worth zip and the resulting killing be they cops, security guards or other gang members/public .let's talk about women's condition when living in area where nihab rules..And have a nice DV TV campaign after seriously...
And how many attacks have been prevented here; we will never know, so it is the long term society problem of the western world;
The economic corruption, tax avoidance of corporations , even wars in ME are "short  term" issues in the scale of history but the collapse of the west and the return to dark ages with muslim obscurantism  is something of a much higher importance IMHO.
It is high time we see some reactions in the West as you can not win a war without fighting (war here does not mean M16 and bombers BTW but do i need to say it?)


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> I really hope you did that as a jest I mean, seriously? An Shorten would be a great PM next?




Some people continually cr@p on about Fabianism and communism without so much of a rebuke by most here, can't I have a bit of fun by sticking it up them ?

Fair go mon ami, life is for living !


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Some people continually cr@p on about Fabianism and communism without so much of a rebuke by most here, can't I have a bit of fun by sticking it up them ?
> 
> Fair go mon ami, life is for living !




No rebuke by most because they are starting to realize that Communism is NOT DEAD AND BURIED.

We are fighting two wars here ....Islam and Communism and I am beginning to think they are working hand in hand to bring down the Western World.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> No rebuke by most because they are starting to realize that Communism is NOT DEAD AND BURIED.
> 
> We are fighting two wars here ....Islam and Communism and I am beginning to think they are working hand in hand to bring down the Western World.




The struggle continues...




Shouldn't be putting up Islamic ones though


----------



## explod (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> No rebuke by most because they are starting to realize that Communism is NOT DEAD AND BURIED.
> 
> We are fighting two wars here ....Islam and Communism and I am beginning to think they are working hand in hand to bring down the Western World.



Cannot believe your extreme rot noco. 

Capitalism is in control and is just that,  the exploitation of the masses for the few.  Like submarines over a fair education for our children.


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> I really hope you did that as a jest I mean, seriously? And Shorten would be a great PM next?
> For the people counting the number of deaths  in Oz caused by terrorism vs DV, suicide  and others, have a trip in France and see how many are dead every year if you let the gate open, I am not EVEN talking about the terrorist, just everyday crime bashing, rapes linked to that religion interpretation, the fact that the life of a non muslim/women/any non male muslim is worth zip and the resulting killing be they cops, security guards or other gang members/public .let's talk about women's condition when living in area where nihab rules..And have a nice DV TV campaign after seriously...
> And how many attacks have been prevented here; we will never know, so it is the long term society problem of the western world;
> The economic corruption, tax avoidance of corporations , even wars in ME are "short  term" issues in the scale of history but the collapse of the west and the return to dark ages with muslim obscurantism  is something of a much higher importance IMHO.
> It is high time we see some reactions in the West as you can not win a war without fighting (war here does not mean M16 and bombers BTW but do i need to say it?)




Saw a clip of Rudy Guliani at the Republican convention giving a similar speech qldfrog.

If Islam want war with US, they will get it! We will start a war with them! And we will prevail! Grrrggghhhh.

Whatever happen to that Western value about individual responsibility and stuff? You know, people are responsible for their own actions.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> The struggle continues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And if that doesn't stir you to the core , this will.

Earplugs noco. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIuApfVxBg


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Cannot believe your extreme rot noco.
> 
> Capitalism is in control and is just that,  the exploitation of the masses for the few.  Like submarines over a fair education for our children.




I seriously don't understand Capitalists system. Maybe it's not Capitalism but just human nature... but the way Capitalism as practised... they're out there purposely exploiting the host to the point of either revolution or extinction.

In a revolution, all the wealth and assets the rich have, including their head, will be taken from them. In a desolated environment, money cannot buy you food or water - so what good is it?


----------



## luutzu (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> And if that doesn't stir you to the core , this will.
> 
> Earplugs noco.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIuApfVxBg




Do you hear the people sing...




I think France has fallen noco (and qldfrog)


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Cannot believe your extreme rot noco.
> 
> Capitalism is in control and is just that,  the exploitation of the masses for the few.  Like submarines over a fair education for our children.




I ask you again...Which state do you live in?


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> And if that doesn't stir you to the core , this will.
> 
> Earplugs noco.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIuApfVxBg




and herewith are some of the comments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0NB10Ttqj4

*And this extremist Right Wing media have to concentrate on one poor lady who doesn't know the words to Jerusalem. They are doing our job for us. Thank you Thatcher, Reagan, then Major, Bliar Murduch and all the London racket metropolitan elite. You had to keep pushing. You'd won, but your greed and deceit got the better of you. We need you guys so I'm just saying. Pay your fair share of Tax and make this a green and pleasant land for all..
Read more
Reply14    
 Michael Jones 
Michael Jones1 month ago
Michael Jones1 second agoSocialists are disgruntled jealous bigots - look at China - that's a "socialist communist country" yet they have billionaires and the "elite" govern the country what about the poor in China - why are there billionaires when people are poor in China - don't socialists believe in the distribution of wealth to those less fortunate ... China is now the 2nd largest economy built upon "profit" but isn't "profit a dirty word for socialists ?
Read more
Reply    
 Crobular I 
Crobular I1 month ago
I would shove the red flag right up Corbyns ass, the bloody commie.  I used to blow them away in the fifties with my Belgian FN.  7.62 FMJ.
Reply1    
 JangleeBashir 
JangleeBashir1 month ago
you did **** all you armchair warrior
Reply11    
 Susan Pettitt 
Susan Pettitt4 months ago
lest we ever forgetxxxxxx
Reply    
 Michael Jones 
Michael Jones3 months ago
hasn't someone told them that socialism and communism died with the end of the USSR when even staunch socialists turned their back on the RAD FLAG ?
Reply1    
View all 6 replies 
 Lord of Light 
Lord of Light1 month ago
+Henry Brown
A few forms of Communism out of hundreds haven't worked.*


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

noco said:


> and herewith are some of the comments.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0NB10Ttqj4




If those comments appeal to you then you would be as big a scumbag as they are.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> If those comments appeal to you then you would be as big a scumbag as they are.




To use such language on a fellow ASF member simply goes to show you have lost the argument...I feel sorry for you.


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Capitalism is in control and is just that,  the exploitation of the masses for the few.  Like submarines over a fair education for our children.




As opposed to what, China, Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand?
What would you suggest, companies make no profit and give all earnings back to the workers? Who then supplies the working capital required, or the start up capital required, indeed why start a company at all just work for one if you are going to receive all the profits.

Why spend any money on defence at all? why not just expect no one is interested in encroaching on our territory.
As is happening in the South China Sea, why wouldn't an overpopulated under resourced Country, be interested in taking some of our resource rich under utilised Country?

Because it wouldn't be nice and we would be upset and tell them off, then maybe get Kev and the U.N to tell them off also.


----------



## noco (20 July 2016)

explod said:


> Cannot believe your extreme rot noco.
> 
> Capitalism is in control and is just that,  the exploitation of the masses for the few.  Like submarines over a fair education for our children.




So it is OK for Labor to build the subs in Australia but not the Liberal Party.

BTW..do you live in Queensland?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

noco said:


> To use such language on a fellow ASF member simply goes to show you have lost the argument...I feel sorry for you.




Talking about blowing people away for their political beliefs is incitement to murder. Do you associate yourself with such remarks ?


----------



## noco (21 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Talking about blowing people away for their political beliefs is incitement to murder. Do you associate yourself with such remarks ?




What the hell are you talking about?....You seem yo have lost it completely.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

noco said:


> What the hell are you talking about?....You seem yo have lost it completely.




You referred to the comments on a video you posted. This was one of them



> I would shove the red flag right up Corbyns ass, the bloody commie. I used to blow them away in the fifties with my Belgian FN. 7.62 FMJ.


----------



## qldfrog (21 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> Do you hear the people sing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Europe fell in 2015 with the wave of Merkel's mates shifting the balance after years of underminding


----------



## noco (21 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You referred to the comments on a video you posted. This was one of them





That was a comment by one particular person who had an opinion...So don't blame me ole pal.

Reply 
Crobular I 
Crobular I1 month ago
I would shove the red flag right up Corbyns ass, the bloody commie. I used to blow them away in the fifties with my Belgian FN. 7.62 FMJ.


----------



## luutzu (21 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> Europe fell in 2015 with the wave of Merkel's mates shifting the balance after years of underminding




When did the GFC crashes the world again? 2007-8?

I think the losses, then banks and co. bailouts, from that was in the trillions of Euros across Europe. 

So Europeans life savings was almost wiped clean, more of their tax Euros goes towards bailing out the banks and other responsible captain of industries; then Austerity was kicked into high gear - reducing spending on public welfare, education here and there... leading to an average of some 25% of European being permanently unemployed; Youth unemployment at something like 60% in some country (Spain, right?)...

Yah... all the refugees fault. Dam you Islam! If it weren't for your religion sitting on oil, our great leaders won't have to send in the Army, the Navy, the Air Force, the logistics, the Arms to liberate you.

Dam you refugees! Why in the world would you want to run away from bombs, terrorist attacks, drones, daisy cutters. Why? To take over Europe?


----------



## qldfrog (21 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> When did the GFC crashes the world again? 2007-8?
> 
> I think the losses, then banks and co. bailouts, from that was in the trillions of Euros across Europe.
> 
> ...



Luutzu, probably for the 4th time, read the Koran, after we can have a proper discussion, before what is the point ?
Why but why do we not have a problem with Serbians we bombed to the pulp a few years ago but with Kosovar we 'liberated" from the Serbian land they invaded in the last 100y??
play your old record of ME intervention, old colonialism and petrol wars, not much petrol the west uses in tunisia, morroco, algeria, mali senegal etc etc etc but who cares...

Blind with closed eyes, how can we progress.So read the Koran and add an extra dimension not to say knowledge; it should be a revelation if you are honest with yourself


----------



## orr (21 July 2016)

From John Stuart Mill;


"_I do not pretend that the most unlimited use of the freedom of enunciating all possible opinions would put an end to the evils of religious or philosophical sectarianism. Every truth which men of narrow capacity are in earnest about, is sure to be asserted, inculcated, and in many ways even acted on, as if no other truth existed in the world, or at all events none that could limit or qualify the first. I acknowledge that the tendency of all opinions to become sectarian is not cured by the freest discussion, but is often heightened and exacerbated thereby; the truth which ought to have been, but was not, seen, being rejected all the more violently because proclaimed by persons regarded as opponents. But it is not on the impassioned partisan, it is on the calmer and more disinterested bystander, that this collision of opinions works its salutary effect._"


The third 'man' in this exchange is the great majority the Australian body politic. It's Mill who pins those of 'narrow capacity' and he's seen them from a long way back.


----------



## noco (21 July 2016)

McLovin said:


> Ahh. You're the one.




Yeah...Just watched another great Bolt Report at 7 pm on Sky....Not at 11 pm as you stated.

The theme was on true values in this country...Something the left, the Greens and   the non conservatives of the Liberal Party have forgotten.


----------



## explod (21 July 2016)

noco said:


> Yeah...Just watched another great Bolt Report at 7 pm on Sky....Not at 11 pm as you stated.
> 
> The theme was on true values in this country...Something the left, the Greens and   the non conservatives of the Liberal Party have forgotten.



I have always been honest,  served the community with distinction and in retirement do voluntary work for the Salvos and at the local primary school.  I also make regular donations to Medicine de frontiers.  

So as a Green noco where am I going wrong?  

Oh and the other 40 active members of the Greens here at Bendigo follow very similar paths.  In fact other clusters I have been closely involved with on The Mornington Peninsula,  at Frankston,  at Coburg and the Bellerine Peninsula here in Victoria are all mature,  professionals and very good repute.   Where and in what are we wrong noco? 

And another answer,  I joined the greens on retirement from the coppers here in Victoria in 1998

Its time we disected the meanings or intent behind your "fabians, commo's,  left wingers and reds"  etc.


----------



## noco (21 July 2016)

explod said:


> I have always been honest,  served the community with distinction and in retirement do voluntary work for the Salvos and at the local primary school.  I also make regular donations to Medicine de frontiers.
> 
> So as a Green noco where am I going wrong?
> 
> ...




So do you really believe the Greens are truly environmentalists?

Do you really want to have open borders again and allow the flood of illegal boat people to enter our shores?

Do you really believe we should have more uneconomic wind farms...Wind farms in South Australia which is the cause of power prices going up 10 fold to that of the Eastern states?

Do you really believe the Greens are not indoctrinated by the Fabian Society and their ideology?

The Greens did lose a lot of support at the last election in fact I think they may lose at least 2 seats in the senate.....Senate seats which have been conquered by Pauline Hanson.


----------



## qldfrog (22 July 2016)

explod said:


> I have always been honest,  served the community with distinction and in retirement do voluntary work for the Salvos and at the local primary school.  I also make regular donations to Medicine de frontiers.
> 
> So as a Green noco where am I going wrong?
> 
> ...



As a true Green Explod, I have to say Noco has some points:
Are you a left wing person ex communism idea of "we are all equal, the world is one, no border" or are you : we need to save the world: "nature before man";
I am the second; in Australia, you can not be green and favor any immigration.Dot.
The main issue of the planet from a real ecological point of view is overpopulation, all the rest about better use of resources etc is peanuts;
1rst overpopulation THEN better use, reduce waste etc.
And this is not the local party named "Australian Green" agenda; 
You are a good person Explod and I appreciate it but you are not Green if you help Salvo and donate to MSF.
You see my point so I do not vote green anymore, green is not refugees and gay rights
the change of leadership gave me some hopes ..but I can dream it seems as the green is now the far left of Australia.It has a place but as they said in Germany: watermelons: green outside, red inside


----------



## Tisme (22 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> As a true Green Explod, I have to say Noco has some points:
> Are you a left wing person ex communism idea of "we are all equal, the world is one, no border" or are you : we need to save the world: "nature before man";
> I am the second; in Australia, you can not be green and favor any immigration.Dot.
> The main issue of the planet from a real ecological point of view is overpopulation, all the rest about better use of resources etc is peanuts;
> ...




Communism is really labour controlling capital. The idea of all equal, no border, et al are just plugins to apolitical nationalism.


----------



## noco (22 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Communism is really labour controlling capital. The idea of all equal, no border, et al are just plugins to apolitical nationalism.




Yes central control is Labor's ambition.......Control the media first, then the banks followed by central control of mining, agriculture and what is left of our manufacturing.

Socialism (communism) has always failed and always will in a democratic country.

Do you believe in Socialism?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 July 2016)

noco said:


> Do you believe in Socialism?




It's a matter of degree isn't it ?

There are some things governments should be doing and some things private enterprise should be doing.

Do you believe we should privatise the police, ambulance and fire services, courts and local councils ?

We know you want to privatise Medicare don't you ?


----------



## explod (22 July 2016)

noco said:


> So do you really believe the Greens are truly environmentalists?
> 
> Do you really want to have open borders again and allow the flood of illegal boat people to enter our shores?
> 
> ...




Xx.   The greens particularly respect the views of the individual.  And it is because the other parties pay little head to the envioronment that the Greens exist. 

Xx.  On refugees,  we must work out a way to share and our vast and vacant lands across the upper breadth of our continent provides one such great opportunity (and we could develop this more on an appropriate thread).   Permaculture on large scales can feed ten times more people than meat. 

Xx.   Why do you say wind farms are uneconomic.   Some countries are now generating more than 50% from windfarms.  Have you factored in government subsidies to oil and coal collection.  And the huge recent drop in the price of oil and coal due to practices towards renewables. 

Xx.   Struth noco,  you should quietly attend your local Greens meeting.  Nearly all are outspoken and strident individuals consisting of medical doctors, nurses,  and many teachers in fact there are four ex-police members here at Bendigo alone.  At the  Bellerine Peninsula the chair is a psychologist.  You must have your thinking in the past back when the greens evolved out of a few demonstrators in the bush. 

Why do you have the idea greens are indoctrinated??? 

In the lower house the Green vote went up 1.5 against national sum and 18% on our previous total.  We dropped 0.2% in tge senate.   So certainly not "a lot"  as you paint it noco.


----------



## explod (22 July 2016)

qldfrog said:


> As a true Green Explod, I have to say Noco has some points:
> Are you a left wing person ex communism idea of "we are all equal, the world is one, no border" or are you : we need to save the world: "nature before man";
> I am the second; in Australia, you can not be green and favor any immigration.Dot.
> The main issue of the planet from a real ecological point of view is overpopulation, all the rest about better use of resources etc is peanuts;
> ...




I agree with a lot of your post and my previous post to noco earlier will answer some too. 

I disagree on your take on gay rights and refugees,  the greens are very much for those issues. 

Absolutely agree that population is the big one and is being hotly debated within our movement as we speak. 

The other for all to consider is why are acedemic professionals joining the Greens? 

Because doctors,  nurses,  ambulance drivers,  teachers and police know clearly how the  less fortunate live and they are a well educated and wish for all people to be so educated.   The left ALP care only for their members in work,  liberals for people successful in business.   The greens will grow as community standards further deteriorate,  as education is taken away.  Unless of course you can come up with a Trump  card of course.


----------



## qldfrog (23 July 2016)

explod said:


> I disagree on your take on gay rights and refugees,  the greens are very much for those issues.



They are byut IMHO they should not be involved in any way there and should oppose refugees, but favor foreign aid and be against the warfare, etc...
When you see a loony like the Q&A representative against Hanson, believe me the green loose two votes forever;



explod said:


> Because doctors,  nurses,  ambulance drivers,  teachers and police know clearly how the  less fortunate live and they are a well educated and wish for all people to be so educated.   The left ALP care only for their members in work,  liberals for people successful in business.   The greens will grow as community standards further deteriorate,  as education is taken away.  Unless of course you can come up with a Trump  card of course.



And this is all the telltale of a left wing party:
nothing wrong here and  believe me I understand being leftist, I was young once and born with a communist (yes we still had some) grand father and my principlez share a lot in term of equal opportunities, basic welfare but I turn far right against immigration: not by fear of unknow but fear of deja vu and knowledge, something leftist here and i believe Greenz can not even comprehend.
I can be harsh: you get a chance education, health etc if you blow you deserve zip.
 so not leftist in the aussie way, but I have trouble finding myself in some of the LNP policies....
Anyway, The green party now represents a far left (if we consider ALP left) with a taint of environmentalism;
They do not see the contradiction it seems 
They probably gain a lot of the youth vote, but loose people like me.
I live on a hobby farm, created a Nature Refuge from scratch,  self sufficient  for meat/power(but connected)/water and vegies, very low chemical use, sustainable practice, permaculture style of property (trying), etc etc so you see I know what environment can be...but i can not vote green in 2016 as I can not vote far left.
The Green movement are currently the best asset for Pauline..More like this and we will have our own Trump.


----------



## wayneL (24 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> When did the GFC crashes the world again? 2007-8?
> 
> I think the losses, then banks and co. bailouts, from that was in the trillions of Euros across Europe.
> 
> ...



The burning question in my mind Grasshopper, why come to the west, a foreign culture and religion with beer, democracy, common law and bikinis?

Why not other ME and/or islamic countries like Malaysia or Indonesia.

After WW2 european refugees went to western countries with similar religion an culture, not islamic or buddhist countries.

Can you explain that luu?


----------



## noco (24 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> It's a matter of degree isn't it ?
> 
> There are some things governments should be doing and some things private enterprise should be doing.
> 
> ...




Rumpy, once again you are getting carried away with yourself.

Of course there are things governments should be doing and some things private enterprise should be doing....I underestimated your intelligence  to have worked that one out....But of course we all know, under a Labor/Green Socialist Government many of the things private enterprise do in mining, agriculture and manufacturing ( what is left of it) would be placed under central control (as they have already done with the ABC) and run by the Government.

Public utilities have and always will  be funded by State Governments...Nothing to do with the Federal Government....The GST was designed to cover public utilities and if the states had any gutz they would increase the GST to 15% instead of whinging to the Federal Government for more tax payer funds....The problem is both sides of politics are frightened of losing precious votes.....We should take a leaf out of the Liberal run government in New Zealand who has a 15% GST.

How do you know I want Medicare privatized?...Where have I ever stated that?....You seem to be obsessed with this stupid Labor Party Shorten LIE.......Cleanse your brain man ....It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## luutzu (24 July 2016)

wayneL said:


> The burning question in my mind Grasshopper, why come to the west, a foreign culture and religion with beer, democracy, common law and bikinis?
> 
> Why not other ME and/or islamic countries like Malaysia or Indonesia.
> 
> ...




Already explained it before Sifu. But let's repeat.

When Afghanistan was liberated, the Afghans flee to neighbouring Pakistan and Iran (non-Western countries);

When Iraq was freed, Iraqis flee to neighbouring Iran and Syria; When Syria was bombed by the evil Assad but rescued by freedom rebels armed by us, the Syrians flee to Iraq, to Turkey, to Jordan etc. etc.

From memory, there are some 2 million refugees in Iran; there are refugees in Turkey, millions in Jordan, millions in Lebanon...

Then there are millions more who are internally displaced - i.e. they ran to some other city within their own country that hasn't been bombed yet.

When did this "European immigrant crisis" hit the headlines? 2014? 2015?

That's some 12 to 13 years after Operation Iraqi Freedom?

Doesn't that tell you that people's first instinct is to move within neighbouring countries for refuge and not immediately go West to seek their fortune? That those who now ride the gravy train to Europe does so because the camps nearby are full. 

Lebanon took in how many refugees? There's the Palestinian terrorists fleeing the paradise Israel was building for them right? Then the Syrian etc. The Lebanese took in some 2 to 3 million refugees... making up about half or 1/3 its population? Dam evil Islam teaching those Lebanese to house and feed those seeking refuge. They should follow the "Christian" value and cry blue murder if any more Muslims come in and slit our throat in our sleeps.

Seriously, some so-called "Christians" are really giving Christians a bad name. I personally know of the many charitable work Church groups and Christians do and organise. I guess those Christians aren't patriotic enough and want to see this Christian country go down the tube.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2016)

noco said:


> How do you know I want Medicare privatized?...Where have I ever stated that?....You seem to be obsessed with this stupid Labor Party Shorten LIE.......Cleanse your brain man ....It ain't gonna happen.




You don't get it yet do you ?

While you keep on with this stuff about Fabianism and Communism in the Labor Party which is all rubbish, I'll continue to annoy you with Mediscares and the like.

Hawke and Keating privatised Qantas and the Commonwealth Bank, Rudd and Gillard never nationalised anything but still you go on that Labor wants to run everything.

Compared to the amount of rubbish you put up, my little proddings are miniscule.


----------



## explod (24 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't get it yet do you ?
> 
> While you keep on with this stuff about Fabianism and Communism in the Labor Party which is all rubbish, I'll continue to annoy you with Mediscares and the like.
> 
> ...




Good post.   

Noco you have not answered my questions of why you believe the Green's are indoctrinated or why windfarms are uneconomic


----------



## noco (24 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't get it yet do you ?
> 
> While you keep on with this stuff about Fabianism and Communism in the Labor Party which is all rubbish, I'll continue to annoy you with Mediscares and the like.
> 
> ...




:topic:bs:

My oh My....we are getting cranky.....nothing annoys me...sorry if I am annoying you. LMAO

Hmmmm..."There will be no CARBON DIOXIDE TAX UNDER A GOVERNMENT I LEAD".

Medicare won't be privatized under a Government I lead......The words of Malcolm Turnbull.

Do you get it?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2016)

noco said:


> Medicare won't be privatized under a Government I lead......The words of Malcolm Turnbull.
> 
> Do you get it?




You mean Mal is lying ?

We had better call him Maliar in that case.


----------



## noco (24 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> You mean Mal is lying ?
> 
> We had better call him Maliar in that case.





Stop dreamin' Rumpy...Just give up this Mediscare...The election has been over for 3 weeks.....Billiar doesn't even use it any more....


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 August 2016)

People are interested in controversial speakers. Trash talker Trump is another example of an inflammatory speaker that attracts people.


----------



## noco (22 September 2016)

Great news for Pauline today......She has 40 % of Labor on her side and 33% of the Greens backing her for a ban on Muslim immigration plus a whooping 60% of Liberal voters.....She sure has got poor old Malcolm by the short and curlies.

Can't wait to vote for her party in the Queensland state election which could be held any time...I would not be surprised if One Nation will hold the balance of power.....They are gaining in strength by the day.


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2016)

noco said:


> Great news for Pauline today......She has 40 % of Labor on her side and 33% of the Greens backing her for a ban on Muslim immigration plus a whooping 60% of Liberal voters.....She sure has got poor old Malcolm by the short and curlies.
> 
> Can't wait to vote for her party in the Queensland state election which could be held any time...I would not be surprised if One Nation will hold the balance of power.....They are gaining in strength by the day.




Malcolm is the great prevaricator. When he's not holding court telling us the bleeding obvious as if he is the schoolmaster and we are the pupils, he's distancing himself from his own and his peer's stink.

I think you are on the right track. Obviously the fox in the hen house vote for Pauline at a federal level hasn't been enough to tell the majors to lift their game above playground spite.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2016)

Tisme said:


> Malcolm is the great prevaricator. When he's not holding court telling us the bleeding obvious as if he is the schoolmaster and we are the pupils, he's distancing himself from his own and his peer's stink.
> 
> .




An astute observation. I'll also add that he is a silver tongued lawyer who has trained himself well to argue passionately for any view that people want him to take. So much so that we no longer know where he stands.

Did we see the real Julia ? We haven't seen the real Malcolm that's for sure.


----------



## noco (17 October 2016)

The rise, the fall and the resurrection of Pauline Hanson is gaining strength day by day.

Watch the impression she will make at the next Queensland state elections early 2018.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...s/news-story/c0c4d53600cc59b21a72bf30e8ae77fd


*Support for Pauline Hanson’s One Nation party has risen fourfold across the nation since the election and almost doubled to 10 per cent in Queensland, Newspoll shows. 

Newspoll surveys taken exclusively for The Australian since the July 2 election reveal support in the House of Representatives for One Nation has climbed to 6 per cent, up from 1.3 per cent on polling day.

One Nation appears to have made its gains over the past four months from other minor parties and independents, as well as *taking a slice of support from the Turnbull government.

By contrast, support for the other non-major party force at the election, the Nick Xenophon Team, has remained largely *unchanged at about 2 per cent *nationally and 21 per cent in its home state of South Australia.

One Nation’s primary vote has jumped to 10 per cent in Queensland, up from 5.5 per cent at the election, where it ran 12 lower-house candidates. The party vote there is also higher than its Senate election vote of 9.2 per cent, which delivered seats for Senator Hanson and Malcolm Roberts.

In NSW, One Nation’s support is 6 per cent, from only 0.6 per cent achieved by its three candidates and, again, is higher than the 4.1 per cent Senate vote that elect*ed Brian Burston.

Similarly, One Nation is polling at 6 per cent in Western Australia, where it did not run any lower-house candidates but where Rodney Culleton won a spot in the Senate with a vote of 4 per cent.

In South Australia, One Nation is polling at 4 per cent and in Victoria at 3 per cent, both slightly higher than in the Senate election. The party did not run lower-house candidates in those states in July.

Senator Hanson and her colleagues hold the balance in the Senate because the government cannot pass legislation opposed by Labor and the Greens without One Nation’s support.

Since the election Senator Hanson has courted controversy, including saying in her first speech that Australia was in danger of being swamped by Muslims.


*


----------



## Tisme (17 October 2016)

noco said:


> The rise, the fall and the resurrection of Pauline Hanson is gaining strength day by day.
> 
> Watch the impression she will make at the next Queensland state elections early 2018.
> 
> ...




She's probably picking up the far right and far left vote, because both ends share a patriotic fervour above all else. 

I would suspect the protest vote has migrated to a despairing given the govt's blindness to the lesson intention it was dealt at the polls. 

People have switched off to the same old nonsense of concentrating on crowd pleasing and do nothing policies and practices. Voters are frustrated at a Prime Minister who can't lead, but behaves like King Lear who seems incapable of building a nation, but merely polishing the silver and bequesting it to the big end of town.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> She's probably picking up the far right and far left vote, because both ends share a patriotic fervour above all else.
> .




I don't think it's anything to do with patriotic fervour.  People just realize that unchecked immigration and out-of-control population growth is destroying the country.  She's the only one against this, so voters have no alternative choice.  

- traffic congestion
- overcrowded public schools
- overcrowded public hospitals
- unaffordable housing, homelessness
- massive govt spending on support services
- crime rates spiraling out of control
- multiculturalism (ie. division)
- terrorism

All these problems relate to 1) unchecked and 2) out-of-control population growth.

On the flipside, it's quite obvious that resisting such degradation is like trading against the market.  Market wins every single time.  Surrendering is easier.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I don't think it's anything to do with patriotic fervour.  People just realize that unchecked immigration and out-of-control population growth is destroying the country.  She's the only one against this, so voters have no alternative choice.
> 
> - traffic congestion
> - overcrowded public schools
> ...




Over supply of labour -> stagnant wage growth -> reduction in consumer confidence -> interest rate cuts ineffective -> recession ?


----------



## Tisme (20 October 2016)

There you go Noco


----------



## noco (20 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> View attachment 68495
> 
> 
> There you go Noco




Thanks for that Tisme but already knew what she stood for long before you did.

Pauline is listening to the people of whom many think like her are often too timid to speak their minds for the fear of being branded some sort of phobia by the Green/Labor socialists left coalition.

It is not a wonder that Commo Gillian Twiggs has not accused Pauline of being a xenophobic discriminator or some other stupid name they often come up with. 

Most people are sick to death of this crap that is going on with distortion of the truth by the likes of Gillian Twiggs and some others from the left and the branding of people who believe in free speech. 

:headshake


----------



## McLovin (2 November 2016)

This rambling idiot is an Australian Senator? God help us.



> Senator Roberts also confirmed One Nation had hired an unnamed former Trump economic adviser in a statement on Thursday morning.
> 
> "After imprisoning Hillary Clinton, the first act of a Trump administration could well be, to wind back the outrageous job destroying climate policies that we have had to endure for the last 8 years of the destructive and rudderless Obama Presidency," Senator Roberts said.




Eh? "We have had to endure"? I understand he probably gets his news from whacko news sites in America but he does realise he's in Australia, right?

And it gets better.



> "What is worse, Secretary Clinton has clearly surrounded herself with a gang of liars and odious swindlers, scammers and serial sex pests of the worst order, including her deplorable and disgraced husband, President Clinton," he said.




Once again, this idiot is a senator. He should be standing on a street corner in his bathrobe and slippers yelling abuse at passers by while swigging from his bottle of port.

How a Sovereign Citizen ever got to be in the senate still amazes me.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2016)

I'm surprised  no one has taken a a shot at some of these bludging parasites.
Hanson is looking good by comparison, at least I think she's honest.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 November 2016)

Agree completely, McLovin.
Surely Hanson realises she has a whacko as her second, or maybe its part of a clever plan to get the whacko vote.


----------



## McLovin (2 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Agree completely, McLovin.
> Surely Hanson realises she has a whacko as her second, or maybe its part of a clever plan to get the whacko vote.




I think  she's too stupid to have known what she was getting into with this character. She has a pretty poor history of surrounding herself with men who take advantage of her.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2016)

MrBurns said:


> I'm surprised  no one has taken a a shot at some of these bludging parasites.
> Hanson is looking good by comparison, at least I think she's honest.




Well honest but yes.....stupid.


----------



## Tisme (15 November 2016)

I follow Pauline on Twitter where she links to her facebook site:



> Today in Melbourne, the Senate Inquiry continues into asylum seekers on Nauru and Manus Island.
> 
> On Friday last week, I went to the first day of the inquiry and discovered the real cost of each asylum seeker, held in offshore detention centres.
> 
> ...




Actual cost per person she is touting :  $573,111


----------



## luutzu (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> I follow Pauline on Twitter where she links to her facebook site:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual cost per person she is touting :  $573,111




How much of that $573k goes directly to the refugees? $5?

We did the maths on this before didn't we?

Can't help but think that maybe it's not just the people smugglers who's trading off of human miseries.


----------



## Logique (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Malcolm is the great prevaricator. When he's not holding court telling us the bleeding obvious as if he is the schoolmaster and we are the pupils, he's distancing himself from his own and his peer's stink...



Very good description. To whom will history be kinder I wonder, Turnbull or Abbott?  For mine Malcolm has plenty of ground to make up.


----------



## Logique (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> View attachment 68495
> 
> There you go Noco



Xenophon is the epitome of a populist career politician.  2% nationally is about what the NXT deserves.


----------



## Tisme (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> How much of that $573k goes directly to the refugees? $5?
> 
> We did the maths on this before didn't we?
> 
> Can't help but think that maybe it's not just the people smugglers who's trading off of human miseries.




Yes same enriched "Project Managers" as School Halls and Insulation, different masters handing out the taxpayer dollars.


----------



## luutzu (15 November 2016)

Logique said:


> Xenophon is the epitome of a populist career politician.  2% nationally is about what the NXT deserves.




Hmm... empowerment. 

That's a nice way of telling the battling Aussies to get off their azzes. 

So her proposal is to get "dole bludgers" back to slave labour wages work, and have the taxpayers paying for most of it?

I have an idea. Why not we taxpayers educate the kids better; more funding for schools and more job re-training programmes. 

If w can't do that, then maybe it's cheaper to just pay for the doles instead of "helping" people to work and pick up the tab on employer's behalf.


I might go into politics one day. And it's not just for the generous pay and perks. Well, alright, just for that. But I wouldn't be happy or proud of it!


----------



## luutzu (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Hmm... empowerment.
> 
> That's a nice way of telling the battling Aussies to get off their azzes.
> 
> ...





I guess if you want welfare, it's better to fill in a form with ASIC than with Centrelink.

That and get yourself a few brown paper bags and pencil in a couple places for "consultants" with government work experience.


----------



## Tisme (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Hmm... empowerment.
> 
> That's a nice way of telling the battling Aussies to get off their azzes.
> 
> ...




There was a realisation a long time ago both all the majors that work for the dole tends to starve out small business operators because they can't compete with public works programs. Welfare types are typically unreliable and not stayers. Economically they are had to mouth spenders so the money recirculates quickly through dependent  retailers, who in turn employ lots of staff or pay taxes, etc, etc.


----------



## luutzu (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> There was a realisation a long time ago both all the majors that work for the dole tends to starve out small business operators because they can't compete with public works programs. Welfare types are typically unreliable and not stayers. Economically they are had to mouth spenders so the money recirculates quickly through dependent  retailers, who in turn employ lots of staff or pay taxes, etc, etc.




Can you expand on it a bit for those not old enough to remember all the facts, please 

I thought welfare types, like all other types, would be stayer if the job offer some sort of future or experience they can build on. Picking up trash on freeways, mowing lawn at parks or other shaming tend not to motivate people to stay.


----------



## Tisme (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Can you expand on it a bit for those not old enough to remember all the facts, please
> 
> I thought welfare types, like all other types, would be stayer if the job offer some sort of future or experience they can build on. Picking up trash on freeways, mowing lawn at parks or other shaming tend not to motivate people to stay.




They are unreliables who play lip service to the notion of working, but won't risk the interruption to welfare payments if the job tanks and they can't find another, especially if there is a 4 week wait.

There has to be a preservation of surety of safety net for these people to take the plunge, otherwise there is no incentive for them to risk the meagre comforts they have.


----------



## luutzu (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> They are unreliables who play lip service to the notion of working, but won't risk the interruption to welfare payments if the job tanks and they can't find another, especially if there is a 4 week wait.
> 
> There has to be a preservation of surety of safety net for these people to take the plunge, otherwise there is no incentive for them to risk the meagre comforts they have.




So if they won't risk getting a job to be fired and then have to wait for 4 weeks to put food on the table... then why is it a good idea to put that four weeks delay, or extending it, again?

I thought it's more sensible, if we're serious about encouraging people to work, is to tell them that ey, you should try any job that's out there because it could lead to stable work.. but don't worry, if it doesn't work out, you always have unemployment pay for a while 'til you get another.

To tell them to risk getting a job and if they get fired, have to wait... the dole bludgers are encouraged to do two things:

1. don't freaking get fired.
2. get fired once and stay unemployed as you only have to wait 4 weeks once.


Maybe it's not thought through properly.
That or it's thought through very well... and that is, you better not get fired and do as you're told because we're not just extending the waiting time, we're also gutting it. That and a four week delay adds up to some serious savings one can pass on to the boys.


Remember the good old days of when the gov't does diddly for the people? Remember those ancient and not so ancient days Dickens wrote about?

Here's an idea... maybe we should cut pay and remove perks from politicians who cannot offer full employment to those who need one.

Maybe the buck ought to lay where the leaders are. That's what leadership ought to be about right? Can't blame the kids going hungry on the lazy no good kids, right?


----------



## SirRumpole (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> So if they won't risk getting a job to be fired and then have to wait for 4 weeks to put food on the table... then why is it a good idea to put that four weeks delay, or extending it, again?




Work for the dole needs to be a re training exercise, not just some menial task performing. The fact is that technology is taking jobs at all levels (except maybe politicians) and people have to be trained to work with that technology or get left behind. The days of the unskilled worker are fast receding.

Those who can't keep up will probably just have to be paid a meagre wage to keep them off the streets and away from the public so they don't cause trouble. The job market is changing fast and most of our politicians don't realise it or don't care.


----------



## Value Collector (15 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Work for the dole needs to be a re training exercise, not just some menial task performing. The fact is that technology is taking jobs at all levels (except maybe politicians) and people have to be trained to work with that technology or get left behind. The days of the unskilled worker are fast receding.
> 
> Those who can't keep up will probably just have to be paid a meagre wage to keep them off the streets and away from the public so they don't cause trouble. The job market is changing fast and most of our politicians don't realise it or don't care.




I don't like the outlook for the people in the welfare cycle, I hate to use the term, but "No hopers" is about the only way to describe a lot of them, I can't imagine these people ever breaking the cycle, poor health, lack of education, lack of contacts, lack of drive, these people will never keep up.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> I don't like the outlook for the people in the welfare cycle, I hate to use the term, but "No hopers" is about the only way to describe a lot of them, I can't imagine these people ever breaking the cycle, poor health, lack of education, lack of contacts, lack of drive, these people will never keep up.





Yes, I'm afraid you are right, the outlook for the people on that video is very grim.

I could say a lot of things about this but I would be viewed as intolerant, but for example a lady complaining about being poor with four kids in tow. Poverty breeding poverty, what chance do those kids have ?

I think we should be paying such people NOT to have children. Stop the poverty trap and maybe kids will get a better go with parents who can afford them.


----------



## explod (15 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I think we should be paying such people NOT to have children. Stop the poverty trap and maybe kids will get a better go with parents who can afford them.




Very much agree on this Sir


----------



## orr (15 November 2016)

I'm not one to hang-on every utterance the flame haired thrower expels, so here I 'er', to those that have a 'deeeper understanding' of the complex 'intricacies' of the woman and throw over to those that do; 
Undoubtably this evenings 'tete d tete' on Radio National with Ms Karvalis will not have gone without your attention. Senator Hanson's call for borrowing for national development to achieve the ends she intendeds  is nothing if not Keynesian. And, from the position, that she as Senator holds and from which she is directing this omnipotent  largesse is nothing less than Stalinist central planning..._ 'insert your comments here'_... Ashby's got an inkling of what these thing are. I wonder if the IPA would have anything to contribute?  

If it's Fast rail that runs in close proximity to one of my dearly cherished and cheaply bought back-waters, all power to your arm pauline... no better feeling than self interest mixing with national interest, and the sooner these places  get a little closer proximity to multiculturalism the better off it'll be...Viva trade Viva movement Viva the exchange of ideas... All brought closer by the Ipswich Witch.


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2016)

orr said:


> I'm not one to hang-on every utterance the flame haired thrower expels, so here I 'er', to those that have a 'deeeper understanding' of the complex 'intricacies' of the woman and throw over to those that do;
> Undoubtably this evenings 'tete d tete' on Radio National with Ms Karvalis will not have gone without your attention. Senator Hanson's call for borrowing for national development to achieve the ends she intendeds  is nothing if not Keynesian. And, from the position, that she as Senator holds and from which she is directing this omnipotent  largesse is nothing less than Stalinist central planning..._ 'insert your comments here'_... Ashby's got an inkling of what these thing are. I wonder if the IPA would have anything to contribute?
> 
> If it's Fast rail that runs in close proximity to one of my dearly cherished and cheaply bought back-waters, all power to your arm pauline... no better feeling than self interest mixing with national interest, and the sooner these places  get a little closer proximity to multiculturalism the better off it'll be...Viva trade Viva movement Viva the exchange of ideas... All brought closer by the Ipswich Witch.




Ere could someone translate.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, I'm afraid you are right, the outlook for the people on that video is very grim.
> 
> I could say a lot of things about this but I would be viewed as intolerant, but for example a lady complaining about being poor with four kids in tow. Poverty breeding poverty, what chance do those kids have ?
> 
> I think we should be paying such people NOT to have children. Stop the poverty trap and maybe kids will get a better go with parents who can afford them.




It's not just outlook. It's the past and the present. 

I know we all believe in people being the master of their own destiny and all that. But that's just fairy tale stuff. Gov't policies play a very large role in people's lives and livelihood.

So while there are people who came from poverty but "made something" of themselves. There are also those who came from great wealth and flush all of it away. But such things are rare.

Those who pin the national flag on their lapel, or drape one around themselves, to show that they care... they ought to do a heck of a lot more to break the cycle than wagging their fingers and figuring out how much more shaming and tougher they can make it for people. 

Keep doing the trickle down economic, everyman for himself and tougher on the poor but more love to the rich kinda of "economic" policies and pretty soon we'll be calling on Nauru to house our own prison population.


----------



## Value Collector (16 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> It's not just outlook. It's the past and the present.
> 
> I know we all believe in people being the master of their own destiny and all that. But that's just fairy tale stuff. Gov't policies play a very large role in people's lives and livelihood.
> 
> ...




I consider myself in the middle on the topic, I want a society where people are encouraged to go out and study and work hard and invest to serve others get rewarded and live well.

But I also want a society where a share of the production goes back to those that drew the short straw and have disabilities, poor health or just bad luck.

designing such a system is hard, because you have to accept that if the system is designed to look after those that got the short straw, then there will be others who abuse it, and the more we tighten it to squeeze out the abusers, we will squeeze the genuine people that need our support.

It's a bit like the legal system, if you want a legal system so hard that no guilty person ever has a chance of getting off, you will have a legal system where a lot of innocent people go down too, but if you want a system where no innocent people go down, then the result will be a system where some guilty people get off.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Keep doing the trickle down economic, everyman for himself and tougher on the poor but more love to the rich kinda of "economic" policies and pretty soon we'll be calling on Nauru to house our own prison population.




Good points. From an economic perspective it's much better (in the first instance) to cut taxes on the working lower and middle soicio economic groups than to cut taxes for businesses, because business don't make money unless consumers spend. The lower middle socio-economic cohort who don't currently have their needs and wants satisfied will be much more likely to spend extra cash than those who already have what they want.

Increased consumer spending leads to increased business profits and more government revenue which is good news for everyone. If governments just give tax cuts to business without stimulating consumer spending then a lot of startups will fail because of lack of demand.


----------



## Tisme (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Good points. From an economic perspective it's much better (in the first instance) to cut taxes on the working lower and middle soicio economic groups than to cut taxes for businesses, .




Apparently it's impossible to make a decent profit let alone a windfall return  unless taxes are lowered. Makes me wonder how we ever got this far and people like Turnbull made a fortune in a high interest high tax environment.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> I consider myself in the middle on the topic, I want a society where people are encouraged to go out and study and work hard and invest to serve others get rewarded and live well.
> 
> But I also want a society where a share of the production goes back to those that drew the short straw and have disabilities, poor health or just bad luck.
> 
> ...




I think we're all happy with the kind of system you want there VC.

It's not that hard though. We've done it before. 

All we need now to have it implemented again are marches down the streets telling our dear leaders and their friends that they either give the plebs some or see how well their mansions holds against the angry mob. 

Them Kremlin and Winter Palace and Forbidden City didn't hold up too well - and that was just a century ago.


Democracy has been good for business since there's always "the other party" that big business can point to when the plebs have had enough. You can't keep doing that dance over and over, then bring in Hanson as the people's best last hope just to watch her dance like a pro too.


So either pray for politicians and business leaders to grow some sense, or pray that nuclear-armed barbarians are knocking on the gates gently enough it'll knock some sense into our leaders.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Apparently it's impossible to make a decent profit let alone a windfall return  unless taxes are lowered. Makes me wonder how we ever got this far and people like Turnbull made a fortune in a high interest high tax environment.




They were doing fine but then figured welfare ain't so bad - as long as it could be call something else.

----
You there, highly paid consultant. I say, I want policies where I can piss on the public and tell them it's raining.

You what now, Sir?

I want to take their money, dam it. But I want them to thank me for it.

How do you suppose they'll thank you for it, Sir?

That's why I pay you, and give you all them Nobel Prizes in Economics and tenure and consultancy work. Earn it my dear boy.

I see. Well... we can call it Trickle Down Economics, Sir.

That sounds a bit demeaning. 

Sounds it, but they wouldn't think it because that'd be too obvious. 

Hmm.... So how does it work?


Well... you get your mates in parliament to say that if the rich are gentle with, if the public are more generous and give the rich more money - through tax incentives (not cuts! Incentives); through jobs programme where they are paid to build critical infrastructures and then further get to charge a tax (user-pay) for its uses. Then when it crumbles and fail from lack of maintenance, the public will pick it up and fix it, then we get it back again.

Mighty good. But the name boy, it just too direct. Trickling down.

But that's the beauty of it sir. We get to take their money, but will tell them that we're job creators and will not create jobs if they don't pay us. Well, can't say that... That out of our generosity, we get their money to create jobs for them... can't say that since we've shipped most jobs away.

Never mind boy. Where's the fun in taking a piss out of them without them knowing it. 

True. True.

Might good. I shall fund more schools of economics with this kind of genius.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Good points. From an economic perspective it's much better (in the first instance) to cut taxes on the working lower and middle soicio economic groups than to cut taxes for businesses, because business don't make money unless consumers spend. The lower middle socio-economic cohort who don't currently have their needs and wants satisfied will be much more likely to spend extra cash than those who already have what they want.
> 
> Increased consumer spending leads to increased business profits and more government revenue which is good news for everyone. If governments just give tax cuts to business without stimulating consumer spending then a lot of startups will fail because of lack of demand.




That would make a lot of sense. And it had been proven to work too.

So why is it that people like us know it but our politicians and their bankers don't.

Why, instead of trying what had work so brilliantly before, are they implementing Austerity - something that had proven over and over to not work, ever.

It's failure by design. The art of screwing people and get away with it.


1. You set up designated groups of people as examples for the rest to get in line, heads down and bums up or you'll end up like them.

2. You make people poor, busy, no time to think about anything but whether the next pay will meet the next bills due. That mean they'll work hard, ask for little and take out loans and load up on debt - at your banking friends benefits.

3. You turn them against one another. Then give them sports and useless news-tertainment and propaganda... they'll turn molehills into mountains, swallow the bs... and they'll leave you alone to your great work.

... that'll work. Until it doesn't. 

But then that's where the anti-terrorist spying and militarised police will come in handy.

Call up the rebel leaders. Use their private information to threaten them... comes in handy in interrogation and torturing too. 


I need to watch some Disney movie man.


----------



## noco (20 November 2016)

People are becoming fed up with the Greens anti-progress....anti development...anti job creation.

The greens popularity is in decline in Queensland and is showing up in  One Nation.....A rise from 5% to 12% since the Federal election must surely be a headache for the Greens.

The Greens just don't seem to understand what their ideology is doing to their party...Their demise cannot come quick enough.



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...s/news-story/d6cae1d556250b3d7b6b85f010558d74


*AS THE dust settles on the Trump victory in the US, it’s been enlightening to watch the Left huff and puff about the poll result. And boy did the political commentariat get it wrong. 

So-called US political experts, who study these things for a living, were woefully out in their predictions. 

Maybe a Clinton win was wishful thinking. The reality is, Donald Trump will be the next US president and, love him or hate him, he must be given an opportunity to do the job.

And the implications for Australian politics are blindingly obvious.





It’s against a backdrop of disenchantment with the major political parties that Pauline Hanson is again emerging as a major force. Picture: AAP



Donald Trump played to the groundswell of people who felt left behind by the political system. Picture: AFP Photo/Cabinet Secretariat
There’s a large group of Australians – most in the regions and the bush – who are sick and tired of the major political parties.

In fact, they made their mind up well before Trump’s win, the Brexit vote, or the fact that the National Party is likely to lose in the NSW seat of Orange for the first time in 78 years. People in the regions are doing it tough, and they are looking elsewhere for answers.

It’s against that backdrop that someone like Pauline Hanson is once again emerging as a major force in national and state politics.

As part of our We’re for Progress series, The Sunday Mail has been travelling the state to establish what issues and policy failings are hurting the regions. The overwhelming theme comes back to one word – jobs. Or the lack of them.

The political party in Queensland that jettisons the Greens and embraces prosperity through sustainable development will win the next election.

For example, Gabba councillor Jonathan Sri represents everything that is bad about Australian politics. He is anti-progress, anti-development and, more importantly, anti-jobs.





West Village will proceed, so Councillor Jonathan Sri should just stop meddling.
Today, we reveal that Cr Sri has successfully obtained a protest approval to lead opposition to the recently approved West Village project in West End. Not content with the umpire’s decision, Cr Sri and his friends at the West End Community Association want to take their grievances to the streets.

It’s interesting to watch the behaviour of recalcitrants such as Cr Sri when they lose. They just can’t accept that the community supports sustainable progress.

These are people who would rather have a teepee at the West Village site, where they could hold their meetings and indulge their passion for cucumber sandwiches.

Move on, Cr Sri. West Village is proceeding. The Adani coal mine in Central Queensland is getting the green light. There will be development on The Spit at the Gold Coast. Put it in the bank. The State Government knows it’s political history unless it starts to create jobs.

The game for the loony Greens is over.*


----------



## McLovin (24 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> I think  she's too stupid to have known what she was getting into with this character. She has a pretty poor history of surrounding herself with men who take advantage of her.




Looks like we can add Rod Cullerton to the One Nation insane asylum. What sensible senator wouldn't use a vexatious litigant who not only isn't a lawyer but plainly doesn't understand the Constitution to get constitutional legal advice.

Cullerton seems like the kind of guy who belongs in a used car yard winding back odometers.



> A proponent of arcane arguments challenging the legitimacy of Australian courts through a literal interpretation of the constitution, Gargan’s engagement by Culleton coincided with the senator raising questions about the authority of the high court.
> 
> In his first question in the Senate, Culleton referred to the high court’s supposed failure to issue writs in the name of the Queen. On 7 November, he wrote to the Senate president accusing the high court of procedural failings that made it unlawful and asked that the upper house consider removing “offending judges” from office.
> 
> ...




https://www.theguardian.com/austral...claim-50-years-of-australian-laws-are-invalid


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

One Nation gaining ground in QLD. Apart from the sitting member Steve Dickson they've added ex LNP Michael Pucci as campaign director for the next election in QLD.
Michael Pucci was the former member for Logan, Sam Cox was the former member for Thuringowa and Neil Symes was the former member for Lytton, all under the Newman Govt.

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...n/news-story/9d3a0fef38133d468970af0477bb5d8b

I guess there will be more defectors from other parties as the next election will be next year?







Very interesting


----------



## bigdog (31 January 2017)

I would imagine she will win a lot of votes with new policies to reduce costs!

1. All MP's air travel is economy; no doubt travelling for "work" at weekends will drop off.

2. Retired MP pensions on hold when working full time jobs (eg Joe Hockey and the prior trade minister.  They all seem to work second jobs and on the full pension!


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)

bigdog said:


> I would imagine she will win a lot of votes with new policies to reduce costs!
> 
> 1. All MP's air travel is economy; no doubt travelling for "work" at weekends will drop off.
> 
> 2. Retired MP pensions on hold when working full time jobs (eg Joe Hockey and the prior trade minister.  They all seem to work second jobs and on the full pension!




Yes bigdog, I totally agree with you......The problem is how can it be curtailed?


----------



## luutzu (31 January 2017)

noco said:


> Yes bigdog, I totally agree with you......The problem is how can it be curtailed?




By voting in Pauline that's how.


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> By voting in Pauline that's how.




That would be fine if she could take control of the Federal Government but at this stage I don't it would be possible although the way she is going in Queensland that may well happen in that state.


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

They already have considerable power in QLD. When they poached Steve Dickson they effectively blocked the LNP from ever being able to form Govt in this term. So if Katter and Wellington ever voted against a Govt bill the balance of power would go to One Nation.


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)

PZ99 said:


> They already have considerable power in QLD. When they poached Steve Dickson they effectively blocked the LNP from ever being able to form Govt in this term. So if Katter and Wellington ever voted against a Govt bill the balance of power would go to One Nation.




Actually, I think you will find 4 have defected from the Liberal Party to One Nation.


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

noco said:


> Actually, I think you will find 4 have defected from the Liberal Party to One Nation.



But only one of them is a sitting member... and that's the event that's changed the layout of the QLD parliament by reducing the LNP to 41 seats. The others are ex Newman Govt MPs but they aren't in parliament.... yet


----------



## Tisme (31 January 2017)

I voted Pauline in the Fed election, along with many of my welded on Liberal friends who managed to break away from their parental shackles.

It feels so good not having to listen to muppets at parties talking up useless tit prime ministers and hachneyed political parties. Instead we talk about taboos, knowing one day we shall be free of the autocratic nanny state, both/all majors aspire to.


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

PZ99 said:


> But only one of them is a sitting member... and that's the event that's changed the layout of the QLD parliament by reducing the LNP to 41 seats. The others are ex Newman Govt MPs but they aren't in parliament.... yet



Scratch that! All four are in parliament. Crikey. Good one noco. Well played. 





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parliament_of_Queensland


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)

PZ99 said:


> But only one of them is a sitting member... and that's the event that's changed the layout of the QLD parliament by reducing the LNP to 41 seats. The others are ex Newman Govt MPs but they aren't in parliament.... yet




Yes you are correct.


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

Looks like number five is coming up 

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...n/news-story/9d3a0fef38133d468970af0477bb5d8b


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2017)

Less than 600 thousand people voted for Pauline Hanson's style One Nation. That would be the fringe dwelling semi-sane types voting against multiculturalism. Certainly not for the foot-in-mouth supremacist.


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)

Pauline Hanson is now polling ahead of the Greens who are in decline.


----------



## luutzu (1 February 2017)

noco said:


> That would be fine if she could take control of the Federal Government but at this stage I don't it would be possible although the way she is going in Queensland that may well happen in that state.




Dunno noco, I'm one of those who believe that in a democracy (because we have the choice), the People ought to rely on themselves for good government, not on some wise prince(ss) or fearless leader of the people.

I find it hard to believe that a bunch of strangers from (often) privileged background and highly paid lawyering... people who wouldn't give me or you or any other battlers a second thought. How the heck does that kind of people somehow miraculously start caring and working for yours and mine interests once they get into power. 

Maybe there are some wise and noble soul (such as myself, of course) who would forgive their own self interest and fight for the common cause against tyranny and corruption. Those kind of people tend not to be racist idiot or politicians. And if they were somewhat racist and ingorant, once power was entrusted to them, they tend to quickly learn and not remain stupid for long.

Sorry to say but Pauline don't fit that mould of a noble warrior princess.


----------



## noco (1 February 2017)

luutzu said:


> Sorry to say but Pauline don't fit that mould of a noble warrior princess.




Well, her popularity is increasing so I guess there are many who would disagree with you.

The forth coming Western Australian and Queensland election will be very interesting.

It is now evident, the  political revolution has begun as many are disgruntled with the two major parties and the Greens.


----------



## Bill M (1 February 2017)

luutzu said:


> Maybe there are some wise and noble soul (such as myself, of course) who would forgive their own self interest and fight for the common cause against tyranny and corruption. Those kind of people tend not to be racist idiot or politicians.



That's the kind of person I am looking for, when will you stand? You got my vote for sure.


----------



## luutzu (1 February 2017)

noco said:


> Well, her popularity is increasing so I guess there are many who would disagree with you.
> 
> The forth coming Western Australian and Queensland election will be very interesting.
> 
> It is now evident, the  political revolution has begun as many are disgruntled with the two major parties and the Greens.




Smoking was also popular, once.

People who voted for Hanson, Trump and other right winger, for the most part I don't think they do it out of racism or some sort of white supremacist attitude like we're told, or like those politicians might actually believe.

Anyway, voters are being played and, for the moment, Muslims and minorities are paying the price. Stopping refugees, banning Muslims, wrapping ourselves in the flag, claiming God ordain us... it could keep voters sidetracked for a while before they realise that crap, maybe the $100B a year just to maintain military bases, the trillions to fight wars.. .maybe these expenses are why my family can't have clean drinking water, why my kids can't get training or a decent job to start.

Then what? pick a new group of minorities? Asians, Chinese, now the Arabs... maybe back to the Chinese again?


----------



## luutzu (1 February 2017)

Bill M said:


> That's the kind of person I am looking for, when will you stand? You got my vote for sure.




Politics will chew and spit me out in a second. 

I got a taste of it at a uni student society where I was advised by a good friend that sometime you just have to pick your battle and let "corruption" go. Go along to get along. 

A shame because I could've gone to Paris way back then, on other people's dime too.

So my grand plan is to make lotsa money, buy politicians and promise to only order  them to do what is good for the people. Starting by making my businesses a lot richer so that I could trickle it down   Don't know why people like Murdoch and Packer don't try that.


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2017)

luutzu said:


> Politics will chew and spit me out in a second.
> 
> I got a taste of it at a uni student society where I was advised by a good friend that sometime you just have to pick your battle and let "corruption" go. Go along to get along.
> 
> ...




If you do decide to join a party I recommend the LNP. It's really easy to get on the ticket, unlike the Labor Party where you have to grow through the various levels of compromise and aggression.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> If you do decide to join a party I recommend the LNP. It's really easy to get on the ticket




Geez, if they take people like Dutton, Bernadi and Christensen...


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Geez, if they take people like Dutton, Bernadi and Christensen...




No seriously, I was on their radar for years ... which speaks heaps on my calibre and theirs


----------



## SirRumpole (1 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> No seriously, I was on their radar for years ... which speaks heaps on my calibre and theirs




You got the better of the deal there !


----------



## PZ99 (1 February 2017)

Membership requirements have changed over the years. To join either major party now you need to have a criminal record that can be used against you for refusing to tow the party line


----------



## noco (11 February 2017)

Hey fellas, just look at Pauline go....The political revolution is well on the way....Voters are well and truly sick to death of Labor, Liberals and the Greens....Keep up the momentum Pauline and  you will governing Queensland in your own right.

The Major parties are $hitting themselves. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...s/news-story/e3d6786186f7316c6f1f9d92080bcab1


----------



## Logique (12 February 2017)

To think that in 2011 Hanson went so close to a seat on the NSW upper house, and might still be there. It went to preferences, and she challenged the vote in court.  The major parties will be wishing she'd won that seat.

It will be a movie one day. From being expelled as One Nation leader, to a stint in jail for alleged electoral fraud, to...who knows, becoming a phenomenon.  

The _feministas_ will adopt her as a heroine one day, I just know it.


----------



## noco (12 February 2017)

Logique said:


> To think that in 2011 Hanson went so close to a seat on the NSW upper house, and might still be there. It went to preferences, and she challenged the vote in court.  The major parties will be wishing she'd won that seat.
> 
> It will be a movie one day. From being expelled as One Nation leader, to a stint in jail for alleged electoral fraud, to...who knows, becoming a phenomenon.
> 
> The _feministas_ will adopt her as a heroine one day, I just know it.




That fraud charge was instigated by that clown Peter Beattie and the charges were ultimately dropped.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2017)

Logique said:


> To think that in 2011 Hanson went so close to a seat on the NSW upper house, and might still be there. It went to preferences, and she challenged the vote in court.  The major parties will be wishing she'd won that seat.
> 
> It will be a movie one day. From being expelled as One Nation leader, to a stint in jail for alleged electoral fraud, to...who knows, becoming a phenomenon.
> 
> The _feministas_ will adopt her as a heroine one day, I just know it.





They could try asking Willard if he'd lend Queenie to play the role of Tony in the electoral fraud fiasco.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2017)

noco said:


> That fraud charge was instigated by that clown Peter Beattie and the charges were ultimately dropped.




Say wot? 

You mean Terry Sharples and you (Sharples) “will not be further out of pocket” from the legal action,Tony Abbott.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 March 2017)

So what did people think of Pauline's Insiders appearance ?

I didn't know she had the hots for Vlad.


----------



## noco (5 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> So what did people think of Pauline's Insiders appearance ?
> 
> I didn't know she had the hots for Vlad.




IMHO, she handled herself with fineness......Cassidy was no match for her.....Every time she had Cassidy over a barrel he would try to change the subject into a GOTHCA  questions but she proved to be much smarter than Cassidy......What a difference 20 years makes.

The political revolution is well under way.


----------



## Tisme (5 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> So what did people think of Pauline's Insiders appearance ?
> 
> I didn't know she had the hots for Vlad.





I missed it. Will catch up on Iview.

Was it good and did Pauline make any valid xenophobic statements?

You know Tony called himself Vlad to all his journo mates when he was writing articles while training to become a Mick Priest....true


----------



## SirRumpole (5 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> Was it good and did Pauline make any valid xenophobic statements?




Same old same old. She had a good crack at Muslims though.


----------



## noco (5 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Same old same old. She had a good crack at Muslims though.




 Rumpy, "same old, same old",  NO!!!!!!!!!!! she is now far more mature and astute from the "same old"....Only a rusted on lefty would make those remarks because they don't like the way her popularity has risen so fast....You know as well as most of those in the two major parties, she is listening  to voters and is saying what a hell of a lot of people are thinking but afraid to say.

The two major parties are too interested in political point scoring and ignoring the real issues on the average persons mind.


----------



## Tisme (5 March 2017)

noco said:


> Rumpy, "same old, same old",  NO!!!!!!!!!!! she is now far more mature and astute from the "same old"....Only a rusted on lefty would make those remarks because they don't like the way her popularity has risen so fast....You know as well as most of those in the two major parties, she is listening  to voters and is saying what a hell of a lot of people are thinking but afraid to say.
> 
> The two major parties are too interested in political point scoring and ignoring the real issues on the average persons mind.





Rumpole has been known to take to task (on other forums) those lefties you vilify. I'd put him at centre of current politics and slightly right of centre if we used comrade Whitlam as left.


----------



## Logique (6 March 2017)

Hanson now has a fellow traveller in Le Pen.  One Nation's influence grows daily. 

As for Abbott and Turnbull?  How the world turns.


----------



## explod (6 March 2017)

I feel that the 


noco said:


> Hey fellas, just look at Pauline go....The political revolution is well on the way....Voters are well and truly sick to death of Labor, Liberals and the Greens....Keep up the momentum Pauline and  you will governing Queensland in your own right.
> 
> The Major parties are $hitting themselves.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...s/news-story/e3d6786186f7316c6f1f9d92080bcab1



Geens not even mentioned in this debate, but you hate them, jeeezz noco, you must really love that coal.

In fact as the penny drops on the need for children to be insulated from disease id say Pauline may soon start to fall.  It flies in the face of over 70 years of science/medical experience.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 March 2017)

explod said:


> I feel that the
> 
> Geens not even mentioned in this debate, but you hate them, jeeezz noco, you must really love that coal.
> 
> In fact as the penny drops on the need for children to be insulated from disease id say Pauline may soon start to fall.  It flies in the face of over 70 years of science/medical experience.




The general public will hopefully soon start to develop a basic comprehension of scientific method.  Even just the basics can help a lot.  Knowing what to ask, and then being able to interpret the answers to such questions:

1. How recently was the research performed?
2. Was the research independently funded?
3. Were the findings statistically significant?  Was the methodology sound?
4. Was the sample size adequate?
5. Can results be generalized to the rest of the population?
6.  Were the findings published in a reputable journal?
7. Have the findings been replicated elsewhere?  What did others find?
8. Has there been a meta-analysis?  What did it find?

and so on...

When it comes to a child's health, of course you'd err on the side of caution.  But it's also important to consider downside risks of inoculation as part of the decision, if there in fact are any.

Pauline has done herself a disservice - she knows it, we know it.  She's applying her anti-authority stance in an indiscriminate manner.


----------



## Logique (7 March 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The general public will hopefully soon start to develop a basic comprehension of scientific method.  Even just the basics can help a lot.  Knowing what to ask, and then being able to interpret the answers to such questions:
> 
> 1. How recently was the research performed?
> 2. Was the research independently funded?
> ...



Agree Pauline should have remained silent on the vaccinations thing.

Nothing much that is risk free in this world, but the balance of probability is firmly in favour of vaccination.


----------



## PZ99 (7 March 2017)

One Neuron's popularity has peaked IMO. It's now more of a number two


----------



## noco (7 March 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The general public will hopefully soon start to develop a basic comprehension of scientific method.  Even just the basics can help a lot.  Knowing what to ask, and then being able to interpret the answers to such questions:
> 
> 1. How recently was the research performed?
> 2. Was the research independently funded?
> ...





Logique said:


> Hanson now has a fellow traveller in Le Pen.  One Nation's influence grows daily.
> 
> As for Abbott and Turnbull?  How the world turns.




Or do you mean how the worm turns.


----------



## Tisme (7 March 2017)

PZ99 said:


> One Neuron's popularity has peaked IMO. It's now more of a number two




I think she might surprise many with the vote count


----------



## noco (7 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> I think she might surprise many with the vote count




Wish I had a crystal ball.


----------



## Tisme (8 March 2017)

noco said:


> Wish I had a crystal ball.





You'll just have to wait young man.  I think you'll be happy on the day.


----------



## noco (8 March 2017)

Surprise...Surprise.

Wake up Malcolm and listen to the people...Stop getting into bed with these Muslims. 

https://www.votocrat.com/susane.lis...rt-regarding-policies-on-muslims-in-australia


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 March 2017)

On my checklist I forgot to add the most important factor -

*9.  Was the research placebo controlled and double or triple blinded?*

In the vaccine research, such studies are non-existent (as far as I can tell).  So the inoculation field is a bit like surgery where ethics committees deem placebo control too risky to undertake.  This means that we may never have a proof that they work.  We just assume that they must.  Like assuming a moving average crossover must make money... without actually backtesting it.

Placebo/nocebo is extremely powerful - at least as powerful as most powerful medicines.  That's a fact - proven and irrefutable.  Nocebo is also extremely powerful.  There's currently a debate online about how statins commonly cause aches and pains as a side effect, and it seems to be a nocebo effect.  In other words, when doctors tell patients 'you can get a bit achy when you take these', they commonly cause this to happen.

So back to vaccines - what's needed is a cohort of parents who are willing to subject their children to a true placebo trial.  So... who's up for that?  See what I mean?  No one will ever do that.  So it's likely we'll never have proof.  Fear rules, and we choose to err on the side of caution, which is completely understandable.  For those parents who are capable of intelligent analysis of the available data, and choose not to inoculate, I don't have too much of a problem with that.  Except that they probably need to live in isolation until we know the facts.  We're still trading the MA crossover without knowing what we're doing. 

Big Pharma and the AMA will fight tooth and nail to maintain their profitability and status.  That much we can bank on!  The rest is up for debate.


----------



## noco (13 March 2017)

Pauline gets great support.

https://m.votocrat.com/susane.lisa/...ort-pauline-hanson-s-policies-against-muslims


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> I think she might surprise many with the vote count




Yes, but not the way she wanted.


----------



## Tisme (13 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, but not the way she wanted.





Yes, glad I don't gamble 

You know someone is really on the nose when they drag down Pauline's vote because of a preference deal !!


----------



## orr (13 March 2017)

Don't you just luv the broad expanse of literature, so much descriptive capacity to enunciate the moment... 

Damp Squib...
Disaffected rump...
Incredulous policy platform...

And only 96% odd of West Australians recognised it for what it was....I feel better about Australia already.


----------



## noco (13 March 2017)

Pauline is even winning over immigrants in Sydney...What a shock for Labor and the Liberals.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...y/news-story/78152502617feb5659ac54ca6313dc97


----------



## pixel (13 March 2017)

One Nation received less than 5% primary votes in the Lower House. The preferences from that splinter group of voters didn't help the Libs a lot.
In the Upper House, however, ON received preferences from the Libs by default. As hardly anyone could be bothered to number all those wannabes below the line, the easy way out was a "1" marking the party above the line, and THAT got her 2 of the seats that the Libs lost. How stupid were the Libs' "strategists"!


----------



## pixel (13 March 2017)

noco said:


> Pauline is even winning over immigrants in Sydney...What a shock for Labor and the Liberals.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...y/news-story/78152502617feb5659ac54ca6313dc97



As I'm not a subscriber, I only received this photo:






That gesture has been used before. So has her political agenda ...


----------



## noco (13 March 2017)

pixel said:


> As I'm not a subscriber, I only received this photo:
> 
> View attachment 70311
> 
> ...





How  sick and desperate you are to align Pauline Hanson with Hitler...Where did you leave you brain? Some where in the sewer?


----------



## Muschu (13 March 2017)

pixel said:


> One Nation received less than 5% primary votes in the Lower House. The preferences from that splinter group of voters didn't help the Libs a lot.
> In the Upper House, however, ON received preferences from the Libs by default. As hardly anyone could be bothered to number all those wannabes below the line, the easy way out was a "1" marking the party above the line, and THAT got her 2 of the seats that the Libs lost. How stupid were the Libs' "strategists"!



Well Pixel -- Such is my view of PHON that I numbered all 45 boxes.... And worth the couple of minutes it took..


----------



## pixel (14 March 2017)

noco said:


> How  sick and desperate you are to align Pauline Hanson with Hitler...Where did you leave you brain? Some where in the sewer?



I give you one hint, noco: Google "racism"
"prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
It doesn't make one iota of a difference which group of humans it's directed against. Whether it's Jews, Arabs, or Asians. If you think you're superior just because the accident of your birth made you Caucasian or British, you're fundamentally mistaken.


----------



## noco (14 March 2017)

pixel said:


> I give you one hint, noco: Google "racism"
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> It doesn't make one iota of a difference which group of humans it's directed against. Whether it's Jews, Arabs, or Asians. If you think you're superior just because the accident of your birth made you Caucasian or British, you're fundamentally mistaken.




Please read my post #2307 Islam : It it inherently evil.
Also watch the video from start to finish.


----------



## Muschu (14 March 2017)

Interesting how PHON failed miserably in WA - but it wasn't their fault at all of course.

Just a glance at PH demonstrates her deficits.  Of course some go to her out of dissatisfaction with major parties... But her choice of candidates?  The autocratic approach?  Intellectual revelations such as the immunisation fiasco; and the ego without foundation.... 

Unconsciously incompetent. 

Anyway Noco - care to repost that video rather than have us search for it?


----------



## noco (14 March 2017)

Muschu said:


> Interesting how PHON failed miserably in WA - but it wasn't their fault at all of course.
> 
> Just a glance at PH demonstrates her deficits.  Of course some go to her out of dissatisfaction with major parties... But her choice of candidates?  The autocratic approach?  Intellectual revelations such as the immunisation fiasco; and the ego without foundation....
> 
> ...




Just go to the appropriate thread....".Islam : Is it inherently evil."......Post # 2307.


----------



## orr (10 June 2017)

I'll just go  to the 'appropriate' thread  and ask about 'i_nternment' _. ???


And from 77 primary votes Sen Mal Roberts we get...
For those who missed it Arther Sinodinus meets Sen Mal Roberts  'I need a biscuit'  needs a 'google' it's 'Gold'
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...d/news-story/94809f49d449de7c11681a7f87fa7e11
Conceptual penises climate change and this web site have ultimately  collided(_been 'outed'_)...

Coney Trump May and Corbyn?? what to do??... 'If only we could intern the young'


----------



## pixel (10 June 2017)

noco said:


> Please read my post #2307 Islam : It it inherently evil.
> Also watch the video from start to finish.



Why should I waste my time with racist rubbish that some people peddle to support their superiority complex. Pauline and her ilk suffer from Delusion of Adequacy.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 June 2017)

pixel said:


> Why should I waste my time with racist rubbish that some people peddle to support their superiority complex. Pauline and her ilk suffer from Delusion of Adequacy.




Pauline is certainly a racist, as evidenced by her "swamped by Asians" remarks, however people who argue against Islam are not necessarily racist, because Islam is not a race it's an ideology that people have a right to argue against if there is evidence that it is harmful and I think that evidence certainly exists.

Pauline doesn't do a particularly good job of articulating her problem with Muslims because she is simply trying to get political advantage by raising emotions rather than engaging in an intellectual discussion for which she is ill equipped.


----------



## moXJO (11 June 2017)

orr said:


> I'll just go  to the 'appropriate' thread  and ask about 'i_nternment' _. ???
> 
> 
> And from 77 primary votes Sen Mal Roberts we get...
> ...



Mal roberts is a peanut. Your link is behind a paywall,  but this guy is a bloody idiot.


----------



## orr (11 June 2017)

moXJO said:


> Mal roberts is a peanut. Your link is behind a paywall,  but this guy is a bloody idiot.



 This is the Huffingtons coverage of the same senate hearing... Gold; but tragically doesn't extend to Auther's exasperated "I need a biscuit" . The reason he was going for the biscuit was because he'd had enough of the 'Fruit Cake'. 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/20...tual-penises-to-challenge-climate_a_22120297/


----------



## moXJO (11 June 2017)

orr said:


> This is the Huffingtons coverage of the same senate hearing... Gold; but tragically doesn't extend to Auther's exasperated "I need a biscuit" . The reason he was going for the biscuit was because he'd had enough of the 'Fruit Cake'.
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/20...tual-penises-to-challenge-climate_a_22120297/



Got to be my favorite quote:

Roberts asks if it's important for scientists to have an open mind.
Yes, Prof. Finkel says, "but not so much that your brain leaks out."

Roberts is an idiot,  seriously.


----------



## pixel (12 June 2017)

moXJO said:


> Roberts is an idiot, seriously.



Sooo? I thought that was a prerequisite to become a PHON-ie


----------



## moXJO (12 June 2017)

pixel said:


> Sooo? I thought that was a prerequisite to become a PHON-ie



Maybe Hanson surrounds herself with people of lesser intelligence. 
They really had to dig hard to find em.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Pauline is certainly a racist, as evidenced by her "swamped by Asians" remarks, however people who argue against Islam are not necessarily racist, because Islam is not a race it's an ideology that people have a right to argue against if there is evidence that it is harmful and I think that evidence certainly exists.




They are the same thing though.  Same dynamic.  But it seems you're saying the latter is ok whereas the former is not.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> They are the same thing though.  Same dynamic.  But it seems you're saying the latter is ok whereas the former is not.




What is the same thing ?


----------



## moXJO (13 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> They are the same thing though.  Same dynamic.  But it seems you're saying the latter is ok whereas the former is not.



I disagree. Its closer to disliking communism or capitalists. You hate the ideology not necessarily where the people are from.


----------



## Tisme (13 June 2017)

moXJO said:


> Maybe Hanson surrounds herself with people of lesser intelligence.
> They really had to dig hard to find em.





I resemble that remark and take great acception to it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> What is the same thing ?




Both come from fear.  Fear of being swamped by foreigners (or foreign culture) is really a fear of loss of identity and fear of loss of resources and freedoms.  Fear of foreign ideology is the same - loss of identity, safety, resources and freedoms.

For me the question is: are the fears rational or not?  I don't think racism is really the right word.  I don't feel like Hanson is a hateful person at all.  She's uptight and shrill, but underneath that there's someone who just wants to maintain Aussie culture.  Worth maintaining?  I think so.


----------



## Boggo (13 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Both come from fear.  Fear of being swamped by foreigners (or foreign culture) is really a fear of loss of identity and fear of loss of resources and freedoms.  Fear of foreign ideology is the same - loss of identity, safety, resources and freedoms.
> 
> For me the question is: are the fears rational or not?  I don't think racism is really the right word.  I don't feel like Hanson is a hateful person at all.  She's uptight and shrill, but underneath that there's someone who just wants to maintain Aussie culture.  Worth maintaining?  I think so.




I tend to think that all she is doing is highlighting a leftie driven 'tolerance' of values incompatible with that of the host country....


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> She's uptight and shrill, but underneath that there's someone who just wants to maintain Aussie culture. Worth maintaining? I think so.




What is "Aussie culture" ? Football , meat pies, kangaroos and Holden cars ?

Unless we can define what we really are and what we really want maintaining then we can't really maintain it.

Our system of government ? Yes and no imo. I've come to the conclusion that our system of political donations is corrupt and therefore our political parties are corrupt.

Dastyari peddling the opinions of a foreign government, Robb taking a job with a Chinese company that he helped get the Darwin port contract, members of the COALition actively lobbying for the coal industry are all examples of a crumbling morality that has reduced our democracy to a shambolic facade and something needs to be done about it. I certainly wouldn't promote our system of government as it stands as an example of our culture that should be protected.


----------



## Tisme (13 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> What is "Aussie culture" ? Football , meat pies, kangaroos and Holden cars ?
> 
> .




there's always Menzies:

*I DID BUT SEE HER PASSING BY…AND YET I’LL LOVE HER TILL I DIE*


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> there's always Menzies:
> 
> *I DID BUT SEE HER PASSING BY…AND YET I’LL LOVE HER TILL I DIE*




Cringe...


----------



## Tisme (15 October 2017)

https://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/left-wing-commentators-dad-running-one-nation/3236069/



> *Left-wing commentator's dad running for One Nation*
> 
> THE father of one of the country's most prominent left-wing commentators will run for One Nation in the upcoming state election.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2018)




----------



## moXJO (12 January 2018)

Tisme said:


>




Is that real? 
My God thats where we are at now.
Do I still get the option of identifying as a male? Or does that pi$$ off too many snowflakes that genders do indeed exist.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 June 2018)

A pretty poor performance by Pauline on TV last night. It's pretty obvious that she's not a people manager and I wouldn't be surprised if her party folds before the next election.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-...s-back-tears-brian-burston-one-nation/9822456


----------



## MrBurns (3 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> A pretty poor performance by Pauline on TV last night. It's pretty obvious that she's not a people manager and I wouldn't be surprised if her party folds before the next election.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-...s-back-tears-brian-burston-one-nation/9822456




Yes it looks like she's had it.
A shame she has some good ideas but not enough intelligence to deliver them.
The jackals and parasites will continue to dominate politics in Australia.
If ever someone will integrity comes forward he or she will romp it into the Lodge.


----------



## moXJO (3 June 2018)

MrBurns said:


> Yes it looks like she's had it.
> A shame she has some good ideas but not enough intelligence to deliver them.
> The jackals and parasites will continue to dominate politics in Australia.
> If ever someone will integrity comes forward he or she will romp it into the Lodge.



Latham is getting back in so should be interesting


----------



## Tisme (3 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> A pretty poor performance by Pauline on TV last night. It's pretty obvious that she's not a people manager and I wouldn't be surprised if her party folds before the next election.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-...s-back-tears-brian-burston-one-nation/9822456




In election mode. Female emotion is one her hallmarks and a snap vote looming means she has to have her support base revved up.


----------



## Tisme (3 June 2018)

MrBurns said:


> .
> If ever someone will integrity comes forward he or she will romp it into the Lodge.




Even Peta Credlin has had enough of the Libs blaming Labor for their own ills, in her latest column. She is also playing down Pauline's sook as grist for the political mill.


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2019)

I see Mark Latham is going to dna test aboriginal welfare recipients, as if that will ever fly, in this PC climate.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...an-for-aboriginal-people-20190311-p513au.html

It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible, and an annoyance to their children.lol


----------



## jbocker (12 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I see Mark Latham is going to dna test aboriginal welfare recipients, as if that will ever fly, in this PC climate.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...an-for-aboriginal-people-20190311-p513au.html
> 
> It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible, and an annoyance to their children.lol




Yeah Mark Good Luck with that. 
In the same article I read this …
_"While Jones has long supported the Liberal Party, he is also good friends with Mr Latham, with the pair releasing a cookbook together last year."_


Not sure I would like to try cooking any of the recipes.  I imagine most would require liberal doses of salts and laborious stirring and leave you feeling ill or give you the sh!ts. 
Maybe they will appear in a another cooking series My Kitchen Governs.


----------



## satanoperca (12 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible, and an annoyance to their children.lol




I need to pick this statement apart.
"It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible"
hardly they make up 30%> of the voting population, time you grey nomads starting uprising and fighting for your rights, get a voice, made it heard instead on giving in, our govnuts serve you, not the other way around.

"and an annoyance to their children.lol" I hope you said this tongue in cheek. If you think your children think you are an annoyance, best look at the morals and principles you instilled in your children. If what you say is true, I would be pissed as a parent.

I for one have utmost respect for my parents and that be it the broader older population, their knowledge and understanding of society is not to be dismissed.


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> I need to pick this statement apart.
> "It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible"
> hardly they make up 30%> of the voting population, time you grey nomads starting uprising and fighting for your rights, get a voice, made it heard instead on giving in, our govnuts serve you, not the other way around.
> 
> ...



I'll print that out and give it to them. lol

And to the rest of you people on here who have a go at us old people, we aren't as silly, as we are cabbage looking.


----------



## jbocker (12 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> "It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible"
> hardly they make up 30%> of the voting population, time you grey nomads starting uprising and fighting for your rights, get a voice, made it heard instead on giving in, our govnuts serve you, not the other way around.



Where has Grey Power gone?? The baby boomers have arrived!!! Maybe the Pollies should listen out for the click in unison of zimmer frames, walking sticks, and metal hips as Grey Boomers storm the parliaments of Australia. Attacking the halls and exits with a procession of squeaky wheeled chairs and motorised scooters. Don't you forget Polly, the most influential generation that ever existed!


----------



## basilio (26 March 2019)

This story shows the dangers One Nation poses to Australia as well as the power of particular right wing influence groups.
It will be interesting to see what Morrison and the Murdoch press make of it. I also think the federal police should be taking notice.

* One Nation's James Ashby filmed seeking $20m from NRA to weaken Australia's gun laws *

Al-Jazeera journalist posing as gun campaigner films senior party figures in Washington DC soliciting financial support to help One Nation seize the balance of power
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...n-nra-donations-to-weaken-australias-gun-laws


----------



## basilio (26 March 2019)

The fallout over the One Nation sting is spreading.  I wonder if there could be legal ramifications before the election ?

*Pauline Hanson and One Nation slammed over foreign funding and gun law revelations*
By political reporter Brett Worthington
Updated 8 minutes ago

Space to play or pause, M to mute, left and right arrows to seek, up and down arrows for volume.

*Video:* James Ashby and Steve Dickson speak to a fake gun lobbyist (ABC News) 
*Related Story:* 'We could change Australia': One Nation staff secretly filmed courting NRA
*Related Story:* Labor, Coalition unite to reject changes to political donation laws
There has been widespread condemnation for One Nation as politicians demand answers from Pauline Hanson amid revelations her party sought foreign funding to change Australia's gun laws.

*Key points:*

One Nation staffers were secretly recorded seeking foreign political donations
Politicians are demanding answers from One Nation leader Pauline Hanson
They also want Ms Hanson to state her position on weakening gun laws

Secret recordings of senior One Nation figures revealed the party wanted millions of dollars in political donations from America's National Rifle Association (NRA) and discussed softening its policies on gun ownership as it tried to secure the funding.

Liberal Cabinet minister Simon Birmingham said Senator Hanson must explain why One Nation wanted donations from the powerful American gun lobby.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...ammed-gun-laws-and-foreign-donations/10939140

"Pauline Hanson should clearly front the camera today. She should explain whether or not she was truly seeking an amazing $20 million in foreign donations to One Nation, to her political party," he said.

"Whether or not she was again seeking to personally profit from an election campaign.

"Whether or not she believes we should be weakening Australia's gun laws."


----------



## Macquack (26 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It is much easier to pick off retirees, they are invisible, and an annoyance to their children.lol



Sptrawler, can you stop pissing money up against the wall on classic motor cycles, international cruises and fixing up YOUR house (and eating) and start thinking about your poor children and grandchildren's inheritance. There will be nothing left.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2019)

The interview of Steve Dickson by Bolt was incredible. Dickson claims Aust. authorities should be concerned about these covert operations. He, the traitor selling Australia to the highest bidder. Dickson and Ashby are traitors of Australia.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 March 2019)

MrBurns said:


> If ever someone will integrity comes forward he or she will romp it into the Lodge.



I know a few people who I would consider as having intelligence and integrity who have given serious consideration to pursuing politics in the past.

Without exception they all reached the same conclusion that the odds were so heavily stacked against them that they were wasting their time. Once that conclusion was reached they moved onto other things.

The basic problem is that it's unusual to find someone with intelligence and integrity who is also good at dealing with BS on a daily basis which is what the political process requires. People with ability are far more used to the idea of actually getting things done.


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> Sptrawler, can you stop pissing money up against the wall on classic motor cycles, international cruises and fixing up YOUR house (and eating) and start thinking about your poor children and grandchildren's inheritance. There will be nothing left.



I know what you mean, I am just finding it hard to put a lid on it, off to Italy on the 16th of next month for a cruise up to the Baltic.
I will post up some photo's. 
By the way Macca, talking about eating, I tried that Suprise Bay cheddar from King Island, now that is a nice cheese. IMO


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I know what you mean, I am just finding it hard to put a lid on it, off to Italy on the 16th of next month



Italy as in the country?

Or is there some little town in WA somewhere named Italy?

There's a Perth in Tasmania after all, it's a town with about 3000 people not far south of Launceston, and there's a Melbourne Street in North Adelaide so there might well be an Italy somewhere closer to home.


----------



## bellenuit (26 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Or is there some little town in WA somewhere named Italy?



There is one called Denmark on the south coast near Albany


----------



## SirRumpole (27 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I know what you mean, I am just finding it hard to put a lid on it, off to Italy on the 16th of next month for a cruise up to the Baltic.




Using the dividend imputation credits while they last ?


----------



## sptrawler (27 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Using the dividend imputation credits while they last ?



Yep, the last hurrah, next couple of years will be belt tightening.


----------



## basilio (27 March 2019)

There is far more to the  "One Nation-being-bought-by-NRA" video.
Check out the bigger picture of how Al Jazzera  set up their Gun Rights Australia website to infiltrate the NRA and understand how they worked the media after each mass killing in the US.

*Hidden cameras and fake websites: Inside the investigation into One Nation's bid for NRA donations*
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...to-one-nations-bid-for-nra-donations/10939256


----------



## SirRumpole (27 March 2019)

basilio said:


> There is far more to the  "One Nation-being-bought-by-NRA" video.
> Check out the bigger picture of how Al Jazzera  set up their Gun Rights Australia website to infiltrate the NRA and understand how they worked the media after each mass killing in the US.
> 
> *Hidden cameras and fake websites: Inside the investigation into One Nation's bid for NRA donations*
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...to-one-nations-bid-for-nra-donations/10939256




PHON is getting closer to being associated with violent right wing extremism. This incident shows even more that political donations need to be restricted to voting Australian citizens and capped at a reasonable amount.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> PHON is getting closer to being associated with violent right wing extremism.



Agreed and I will certainly be putting Labor, Liberal / National, Greens and even Clive Palmer's party ahead of this mob.


----------



## PZ99 (27 March 2019)

One Nation leader Pauline Hanson has been caught on hidden camera appearing to suggest the 1996 Port Arthur massacre, where a gunman shot and killed 35 people at the Tasmanian former prison colony, was a *government conspiracy*.

https://www.news.com.au/national/po...a/news-story/c0da722767bf9dc9798b3119622c5f20

That's it. Another bloody truther. Finito


----------



## explod (27 March 2019)

The thread is titled Resurrection, it's become Crucifixion and of her own making/meeyandering.

Maybe stay with the fish-n-chips, shrimp, crayfish, oh... crabs.


----------



## sptrawler (27 March 2019)

I wonder who stumped up the money, for all the masquerading? Well laid out plan by the sound of it.


----------



## Craton (29 March 2019)

Umm... call me ignorant but surely shouldn't someone at One Nation have checked the actual bona fides of Gun Rights Australia and NRA rep. a little bit more deeply?

I mean, if your gonna stake your reputation/policies on the line it would be the least you would do. The mind boggles, well not really, Pauline has always been (IMHO) a sensationalism pollie and this would've suited her down to the ground. But it's backfired and now, like always, is placing blame elsewhere instead of taking in on the chin and accepting she, and her colleagues are at fault.

Obviously the words due diligence isn't high on Pauline's party agenda. All puns intended.

Question: When 60 Minutes, or any other Australian news crew for that matter, head overseas to report/document a story, should that be disallowed too Pauline?


----------



## Macquack (29 March 2019)

Pauline Pantsdown came out all fired up and stated that the media had fallen for this story "hook, line and sinker". No Pauline, you and your goons fell for the trap hook, line and sinker.

I also saw Mark Latham carrying on like a goose on Sunrise, saying the school boys had done nothing wrong.The once Labor opposition leader and potential PM is now happy to sell his soul to the highest bidder.

Latham is a turncoat and a disgrace.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder who stumped up the money, for all the masquerading? Well laid out plan by the sound of it.




I agree and share similar thoughts. 

Al Jazeera have big pockets.

It is interesting that someone in the organisation picked out One Nation, Ashby and Dickson and the NRA. 

I guess they googled "Muppets" and came up with their marks. 

A delicious exercise and all fish landed, gutted and served.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (29 March 2019)

I agree also, and Muppet is the right word.


----------



## moXJO (29 March 2019)

Craton said:


> Umm... call me ignorant but surely shouldn't someone at One Nation have checked the actual bona fides of Gun Rights Australia and NRA rep. a little bit more deeply?
> 
> I mean, if your gonna stake your reputation/policies on the line it would be the least you would do. The mind boggles, well not really, Pauline has always been (IMHO) a sensationalism pollie and this would've suited her down to the ground. But it's backfired and now, like always, is placing blame elsewhere instead of taking in on the chin and accepting she, and her colleagues are at fault.
> 
> ...



Rebranding to "One Brain cell"


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2019)

Poor old Pauline, it must be difficult playing in the pig pen, when you don't have the financial backing.
I guess it is a scrounge, finding money from anywhere, but it does leave you open to getting creamed.


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I agree and share similar thoughts.
> 
> Al Jazeera have big pockets.
> 
> ...



It was obviously done to benefit someone, so it was done for a reason and it wasn't to stop Pauline getting her normal voters.
Seems to me, someone is trying to cover all bases, I think people are waking up. Internal polling, must be showing a fade.lol


----------



## explod (29 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Poor old Pauline, it must be difficult playing in the pig pen, when you don't have the financial backing.
> I guess it is a scrounge, finding money from anywhere, but it does leave you open to getting creamed.



Poor dear yes, always loved my fish an chips, but moving out from the counter the backside lost its swing, swung, swam, swoon, whoops sunk, more corks, ok your shout, what day is it.  Uhh Oooh yeah... party time


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2019)

explod said:


> Poor dear yes, always loved my fish an chips, but moving out from the counter the backside lost its swing, swung, swam, swoon, whoops sunk, more corks, ok your shout, what day is it.  Uhh Oooh yeah... party time



At least she has had the balls to stand up, you have to give her that, it is a dying trait in the Australian character.
I think people will look back on this election, in years to come, as the turning point of Australia. Lol


----------



## IFocus (29 March 2019)

The Muppet's *asked *to meet with the NRA, they were not forced or coerced........dogs with fleas low life scum bags selling out Australia for $10 to 20 mil


----------



## explod (29 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> At least she has had the balls to stand up, you have to give her that, it is a dying trait in the Australian character.
> I think people will look back on this election, in years to come, as the turning point of Australia. Lol



No, the whole planet, your shout, whisky double in ice thanks, if there is any left


----------



## IFocus (30 March 2019)




----------



## macca (10 June 2020)

I wonder will the media and pollies acknowledge that Pauline was  proven correct about China

I won't hold my breath waiting...........


----------

